# 05/28 Raw Discussion Thread: Who will run the Gauntlet?



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*The Coliseum, Richmond, VA*​


> Live on a special Memorial Day edition of Raw, seven female Superstars will collide in a Last Chance Women’s Money in the Bank Qualifying Gauntlet Match to become the final red brand competitor to enter the Women’s Money in the Bank Ladder Match. Plus, after Jinder Mahal’s ruthless steel chair attack on Roman Reigns and Intercontinental Champion Seth Rollins, The Kingslayer will put his title on the line against The Modern Day Maharaja!











*The Kingslayer defends his title against The Modern Day Maharaja*​


> Intercontinental Champion Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns might have defeated Jinder Mahal and Kevin Owens this past Monday night on Raw, but they hardly looked like victors when the dust settled. Following the match, The Modern Day Maharaja lashed out with a steel chair barrage that felled both Shield brothers.
> 
> In the wake of that ferocious beatdown, The Big Dog will have an opportunity for retribution when he meets Mahal one-on-one at WWE Money in the Bank. However, Rollins — ever the fighting champion — will be first to battle Mahal when he defends his workhorse title against the former WWE Champion this coming Monday night on Raw.
> 
> Can The Architect continue to build his legacy as one of the most impressive titleholders in recent history, or will Mahal carry the Intercontinental Championship to WWE Money in the Bank? To find out, tune in to Raw, live at 8/7 C on USA Network.











*Seven Superstars get a Last Chance to be “Money”*​


> After failing to qualify for the Women’s Money in the Bank Ladder Match in their first attempts, seven Superstars will clash in a Last Chance Women’s Money in the Bank Qualifying Gauntlet Match to attain the final Raw spot in the harrowing Ladder Match on Sunday, June 17.
> 
> The match will start with two Superstars in the ring, and a new Superstar will enter the bout whenever a competitor is defeated. The winner will be the last woman standing after all seven Superstars have entered the fray.
> With all three members of The Riott Squad in this match, plus warring former best friends Bayley and Sasha Banks, sparks are sure to fly. But don’t count out the veteran tenacity of Mickie James or the powerhouse offense of Dana Brooke.
> ...











*How will Nia Jax respond to Ronda Rousey’s threat?*​


> Raw Women’s Champion Nia Jax’s challenge to Ronda Rousey at the NBCUniversal Upfront was amicable enough, but the relationship between these two beloved Superstars seems to have cooled as of late, thanks in no small part to the machinations of Raw Commissioner Stephanie McMahon.
> 
> After Stephanie stirred the pot during the Raw Women’s Title Match Contract Signing for WWE Money in the Bank, The Baddest Woman on the Planet vowed to take The Irresistible Force’s title — and her arm — on Sunday, June 17.
> 
> Can Jax counter Rousey’s bold words before their anticipated title clash?











*Is Braun Strowman destined to become Mr. Money in the Bank?*​


> This past Monday night, Braun Strowman faced Finn Bálor one-on-one for the first time ever on Raw, and despite a valiant effort from WWE’s first Universal Champion, The Monster Among Men secured a decisive victory. Undoubtedly, the rest of the participants in the Men’s Money in the Bank Ladder Match were paying very close attention to this bout’s outcome.
> 
> Will Strowman’s strong performance change the strategy for the other Superstars vying for the coveted Men’s Money in the Bank contract? Moreover, can anyone slow the momentum of this seemingly unstoppable juggernaut?











*What payback does Bobby Lashley have in store for Sami Zayn?*​


> Last week, Sami Zayn introduced the WWE Universe to Bobby Lashley’s “sisters” in an effort to sully the reputation of the returning Superstar, and even though Lashley at first seemed to take the mockery in stride — the siblings were three men in disguise, after all — the powerhouse pummeled the imposters after Zayn’s continued mockery, while Zayn scurried away to the relative safety of the entrance ramp.
> 
> Lashley is as good-natured as they come, but Zayn might have gone too far by mocking his family. Might we see Lashley retaliate against the conniving co-founder of The “Yep!” Movement?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:jones That reads like one of the most uninspired previews in a while, and that's saying a lot for WWE. Whole 'creative' is in a slump as this shows and it's getting more uninspired every week. Its just all meh and whatever.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

:larry


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

A womens gauntlet match. :booklel


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

The gauntlet match might be good if they build it around Mickie, Sasha, Bayley, and Ruby. Liv, Sarah, and Dana shouldn't be involved for more than five minutes each otherwise it's going to drag badly.

As for the rest of it....yeah. Even Seth is being paired with Jinder this week. Let's hope Jason Jordan returns. Ronda/Nia looks the shits. Braun is still meandering, and not a mention of Drew and Dolph. Zayn/Lashley...just stop. It's already one of the worst feuds of the year.

Honestly, the better part of me is watching only to laugh at whatever ridiculous thing they do with Roman this week. That first hour last week when they used everyone in attendance to try to get Roman over and then he still got booed when his music hit after the beatdown from Jinder was genuine comedy.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The gauntlet sounds pretty awful, but it'll probably be better than the men's gauntlet from earlier in the year :lol


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Jinder Mahal is the top heel on the supposed "A show". fpalm


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

The gauntlet thing actually sounds interesting. I'm wondering what woman is going to do the Seth role this time.
Or you know, it could just be Sarah Logan headbutting everyone to get her spot, I'd like that.

The rest? Um, yeah. Steph's kinda killed any interest I have for the Nia/Ronda thing and Ronda is literally one of the only reasons I watch RAW, I stopped watching it live (since 1am) when she wasn't at RAW.

Congrats Steph, you've killed the one thing I actually like.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Raw is an absolute mess.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

It would feel weird not to have Sasha or Bayley in the ladder match but I kind of want Ruby to win the gauntlet.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

They won't do a two hour Gauntlet Match again, surely? 
Right?

About that Nia Jax feud ... do you know that moment when someone tells you a joke, and he's absolutely terrible at it, and it takes him forever to deliver the punchline, and you just zone out?


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

this will be going up aginst game 7 of warriors/rockets haha good luck there WWE.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> They won't do a two hour Gauntlet Match again, surely?
> Right?
> 
> About that Nia Jax feud ... do you know that moment when someone tells you a joke, and he's absolutely terrible at it, and it takes him forever to deliver the punchline, and you just zone out?


Seriously doubt it. Nobody wants to watch two hours of WWE women's wrestling, least of all WWE management themselves:lol

The last gauntlet the women did was about 30 minutes and I imagine this one won't be much longer. Maybe another 10-15 minutes since there's an extra woman this time and Nia won't be squashing half the participants. 



Xobeh said:


> The gauntlet thing actually sounds interesting. I'm wondering what woman is going to do the Seth role this time.
> Or you know, it could just be Sarah Logan headbutting everyone to get her spot, I'd like that.
> 
> The rest? Um, yeah. Steph's kinda killed any interest I have for the Nia/Ronda thing and Ronda is literally one of the only reasons I watch RAW, I stopped watching it live (since 1am) when she wasn't at RAW.
> ...


90% chance that it's Sasha in the Seth role.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What a preview. :eyeroll

I haven't slept a wink wondering how Bobby Lashley will unsully his reputation. :lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Yeah, to hell with this shit. I'm just gonna watch the Yankees instead.

Think I'll be checking out of Raw until hopefully they get off their lazy asses as SummerSlam gets nearer. It's become as bad as SmackDown was before Mania.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Dibil13 said:


> 90% chance that it's Sasha in the Seth role.


I could see either Sasha or else Sarah, actually. Sasha is obvious and Sarah did last about 15 minutes. So outside of Sasha, she's the only person in the match that last "long".

Though yeah like you said, less than 20 minutes is what I expect in all honesty. I picture two ad breaks, a video package for the men's stuff during it


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

They’ll be up against game 7 NBA WCF. This is going to be dog shit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Raw is in my hometown tomorrow...Richmond, VIRGINIA!!!

Usually a very hot crowd. (Maybe not for this shitty show though) 

I'm also meeting Mickie James tomorrow morning.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Jedah said:


> Yeah, to hell with this shit. I'm just gonna watch the Yankees instead.
> 
> Think I'll be checking out of Raw until hopefully they get off their lazy asses as SummerSlam gets nearer. It's become as bad as SmackDown was before Mania.




Yankees are on in the afternoon tomorrow (1:05 EST) unless you going to watch the tape version


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

bradatar said:


> They’ll be up against game 7 NBA WCF. This is going to be dog shit.


It's going to be dog shit regardless.

I could swear it's Vince's ultimate goal and satisfaction to produce a show as bad as WCW and show the world that HE can make it profitable.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Seth Rollins Intercontinental Title defense!!! 

:mark:

vs Jinder Mahal


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

It's as if they're telling people to not bother and watch Game 7 :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1000848585120862208
Whatcha gonna do when Mahalamania runs wild on you?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another show, another week closer to $300+ million per year.

:vince$

In for Seth.

:mark: :mark: :mark:

The entire rest of the company (outside of NXT) can piss off.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I wonder who will choose as the last women in the MITB match. I imagine the only legitimate options are Sasha, Bayley and Ruby. Also I don't think Dana and Liv will last long, probably they will get eliminated quickly. I do hope Ruby qualifies, she has grown on me a little bit, and, besides Alexa, there aren't any other heels on the match since they just turned Lana face last week.

The rest of the show can fuck off, I am not even sure if Seth can get something decent out of Jinder. I mean, he did it with Mojo, so who knows? but I wouldn't bet on it. If they take the title off Seth just to make Roman vs Jinder at MITB an IC Title match...


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Steve Black Man said:


> Seth Rollins Intercontinental Title defense!!!
> 
> :mark:
> 
> vs Jinder Mahal


He has nobody to face on RAW right now, it's a dead show. Balor, Owens, Reigns? Been there done that. Now he's facing scrubs like Jinder. Jason Jordan or Ambrose must hurry up.

I wish he went to SD with his current beast mode. AJ Styles, Daniel Bryan, Nakamura, Jeff Hardy, Samoa Joe. That would've been fucking awesome.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

A Gauntlet Match...just to find out who is going to be the last bloody participant in a ladder match.

LOL

Next week - a 50 Women Royal Rumble Match to find out who will be the number one contender to be the number one contender to be the number one contender for the Womens championship.

Fucking joke of a show.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Yankees are on in the afternoon tomorrow (1:05 EST) unless you going to watch the tape version


Crap. I forgot it was Memorial Day.

.....I'm gonna be stuck watching this......aren't I? I've already seen all the Shark Tank reruns they do on CNBC. :serious:

Or maybe I can just do a Clone Wars binge, but I'm not a binge watcher in general...

Well, there's always hoping that Jason Jordan comes back to feud with Seth.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

arch.unleash said:


> He has nobody to face on RAW right now, it's a dead show. Balor, Owens, Reigns? Been there done that. Now he's facing scrubs like Jinder. Jason Jordan or Ambrose must hurry up.
> 
> I wish he went to SD with his current beast mode. AJ Styles, Daniel Bryan, Nakamura, Jeff Hardy, Samoa Joe. That would've been fucking awesome.


He'll be feuding with a bigger name than all of those guys later this summer, something tells me. Don't let the SD roster fool you, either. Better roster in-ring, sure. But the booking is trash on that show, as well.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

> After failing to qualify for the Women’s Money in the Bank Ladder Match in their first attempts, seven Superstars will clash in a Last Chance Women’s Money in the Bank Qualifying Gauntlet Match to attain the final Raw spot in the harrowing Ladder Match on Sunday, June 17.
> 
> The match will start with two Superstars in the ring, and a new Superstar will enter the bout whenever a competitor is defeated. The winner will be the last woman standing after all seven Superstars have entered the fray.
> With all three members of The Riott Squad in this match, plus warring former best friends Bayley and Sasha Banks, sparks are sure to fly. But don’t count out the veteran tenacity of Mickie James or the powerhouse offense of Dana Brooke.
> ...


Prediction:

At least one Riott Squad member will end up eliminating another... maybe they'll finally break this team up this way.

Sasha and Bayley will face off as the final two with Sasha going to MITB.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sincere said:


> Prediction:
> 
> At least one Riott Squad member will end up eliminating another... maybe they'll finally break this team up this way.
> 
> Sasha and Bayley will face off as the final two with Sasha going to MITB.


Sarah and Liv are fucked if/when the Riott Squad breaks up. Liv at least has an outside chance since she is cute and blonde, like Vince likes, but Sarah? With that accent? She is as good as done.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Something tells me they're really gonna let Jinder win the IC title. :tenay

Jinder vs. Rollins vs. Reigns at MITB


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

ROLLINS said:


> He'll be feuding with a bigger name than all of those guys later this summer, something tells me. Don't let the SD roster fool you, either. Better roster in-ring, sure. But the booking is trash on that show, as well.


If you're referring to Lesnar then I fucking hope not because there's no way in hell Rollins would win against him, it would just be another Suplex City lazy bullshit. If he's gonna win then sure, he's the best guy right now to do it, but his chances are very very slim. The booking is trash on both shows, but at least SD doesn't have the triple death: Lesnar, Reigns and Stephanie. SD feels very fresh right now and after this AJ-Nak feud ends I think it will be an overall good show.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Absolutely amazing preview for RAW tomorrow...cannot wait!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

arch.unleash said:


> If you're referring to Lesnar then I fucking hope not because there's no way in hell Rollins would win against him, it would just be another Suplex City lazy bullshit. If he's gonna win then sure, he's the best guy right now to do it, but his chances are very very slim. The booking is trash on both shows, but at least SD doesn't have the triple death: Lesnar, Reigns and Stephanie. SD feels very fresh right now and after this AJ-Nak feud ends I think it will be an overall good show.


I honestly think he could possibly win. Not that I think it's a guarantee or anything, but it's possible. Raw being modern day Raw doesn't shock me, especially with the hideous Brock situation. But SD being the way it's booked with it's roster and one less hour is more of an 'accomplishment' to me. As is somehow screwing up the AJ/Nak storyline and matches to the degree they have.

Anywho, I love the position Seth is in right now. For once, no complaints from me.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ROLLINS said:


> Anywho, I love the position Seth is in right now. For once, no complaints from me.


Yeah Rollins has thankfully avoided the booking shit storm that has ensued on both shows since Mania.

Hopefully it stays that way, we still have to wait and see who he will be facing at MITB. I think his match against Jinder tomorrow may end in DQ with some interference from Jinder's lackey.

Jason Jordan making his return by challenging Rollins for the title at the PPV seems possible since it would seem that Jordan is about ready to come back.

We'll see.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth vs Jinder has me like


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah Rollins has thankfully avoided the booking shit storm that has ensued on both shows since Mania.
> 
> Hopefully it stays that way, we still have to wait and see who he will be facing at MITB. I think his match against Jinder tomorrow may end in DQ with some interference from Jinder's lackey.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm very happy with how Seth is being presented right now. He's finally being presented as a star since he's come back from his injury in mid 2016, and it's showing and working. I don't even care who he faces at MITB. He'll make it work. Especially if he is gonna face Brock later this Summer, then I really don't give a shit about MITB. I'm enjoying the ride, though. It's so very well deserved after the lackluster booking he was given when he came back in 2016 despite the fact that the crowd was hot for his comeback, and WWE just decided, "Nah." That's part of what makes this Seth run in 2018 so enjoyable. This is how he should've been booked in 2016.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I hope it's Ruby Riott for the last spot and Rollins is one Curb Stomp away from another successful title defense.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Lol watch Jinder win just as Rollins starts giving the title some credibility. Get that IC Title back on Roman!


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

We desperately, desperately need a good main roster feud this year. There's really been none that are feud of the year worthy yet, which is a pretty damning indictment.

So a Jason Jordan feud with Seth Rollins would be very welcome. He was getting very hot as a pseudo-heel before his injury, and the turn on Seth and rivalry afterward writes itself. Seth's become so successful precisely at the time he ditched Jason Jordan.



Sincere said:


> Prediction:
> 
> At least one Riott Squad member will end up eliminating another... maybe they'll finally break this team up this way.
> 
> Sasha and Bayley will face off as the final two with Sasha going to MITB.


Hopefully you're right. This Riott Squad crap is only holding Ruby back. The only exception would be if she's feuding with Ronda and has her lackeys to watch her back. Then there'd be a use for them, at least.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Don't give a damn about any of the women.

I'm so glad Braun and Finn have to be the goody two-shoes now, I've always had an antipathy to Finn and Braun sucks balls as a babyface, so that's fine. Keep them together so I know I can tune out of their parts.

Curious about Jinder/Seth and if they'll have Roman play any part in that. With Reigns' character arc right now, it'd be cool for him to make no appearance and Seth to lose the title.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

It's really bugging me that there are three RAWs/SDs left. The matches are all but decided. 
Bit off topic but is the PPV going for 3 or 4 hours? If 4, I can see some more stuff being added but if just 3, it's bsaically "call it a day" and we're waiting on the next two RAWs for no reason other than the usual "all you guys in the match rotate who you fight each week".


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Asmodeus said:


> Don't give a damn about any of the women.
> 
> I'm so glad Braun and Finn have to be the goody two-shoes now, I've always had an antipathy to Finn and Braun sucks balls as a babyface, so that's fine. Keep them together so I know I can tune out of their parts.
> 
> Curious about Jinder/Seth and if they'll have Roman play any part in that. With Reigns' character arc right now, it'd be cool for him to make no appearance and Seth to lose the title.


I'd be surprised if Seth lost the title tonight.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

I must be the only one to want Mahal to beat Rollins, for the lols :lol


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

ROLLINS said:


> I'd be surprised if Seth lost the title tonight.


I would be shocked if that happened, don't expect it at all, but they're getting to crunch time for Seth to get something going for MITB, so I'm expecting some kind of shenanigans to happen, Jinder cheats to win, Reigns' interference, Singhlet turning on Jinder, I don't think it will be a straight up Rollins victory.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Asmodeus said:


> I would be shocked if that happened, don't expect it at all, but they're getting to crunch time for Seth to get something going for MITB, so I'm expecting some kind of shenanigans to happen, Jinder cheats to win, Reigns' interference, Singhlet turning on Jinder, I don't think it will be a straight up Rollins victory.


It's also Memorial Day, a show where they usually take it easy with storylines in recent years. On top of that, they're going up against Game 7 of the NBA Western Conference Finals and Game 1 of the NHL Stanley Cup Finals. These past few years, they take it easy going up against stiff competition, AND it's a holiday on top of that. I wouldn't expect anything big tonight.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

ROLLINS said:


> It's also Memorial Day, a show where they usually take it easy with storylines in recent years. On top of that, they're going up against Game 7 of the NBA Western Conference Finals and Game 1 of the NHL Stanley Cup Finals. These past few years, they take it easy going up against stiff competition, AND it's a holiday on top of that. I wouldn't expect anything big tonight.


I didn't think of that stuff factoring in, could be pretty straight up then, maybe Seth just pulls a good match from him so he looks good, that's what they had Roman do with the IC against JJ, Cesaro, and Elias. If that's it, it'll still be good, no matter if it advances a story, I won't be mad.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Asmodeus said:


> I didn't think of that stuff factoring in, could be pretty straight up then, maybe Seth just pulls a good match from him so he looks good, that's what they had Roman do with the IC against JJ, Cesaro, and Elias. If that's it, it'll still be good, no matter if it advances a story, I won't be mad.


Yeah, it's either going to be something like that, OR if they are going to have Seth/Brock at ER or SS and they don't want Seth to have the IC Title while in that feud, they could take it off him tonight, I suppose. Still would be surprised, though.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Xobeh said:


> It's really bugging me that there are three RAWs/SDs left. The matches are all but decided.
> Bit off topic but is the PPV going for 3 or 4 hours? If 4, I can see some more stuff being added but if just 3, it's bsaically "call it a day" and we're waiting on the next two RAWs for no reason other than the usual "all you guys in the match rotate who you fight each week".


Apparently MITB main show will be four hours.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

ROLLINS said:


> Yeah, it's either going to be something like that, OR if they are going to have Seth/Brock at ER or SS and they don't want Seth to have the IC Title while in that feud, they could take it off him tonight, I suppose. Still would be surprised, though.


Would be really dumb to take the belt off Rollins at this point....UNLESS they plan on him being the in the main event picture for the next couple of months.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Should I get a ticket and go solo? It's about 30 minutes from my house.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wish we were having a Triple Threat smile off with Finn, Lashley, and Apollo,


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

jayman321 said:


> Should I get a ticket and go solo? It's about 30 minutes from my house.


I would.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

MC 16 said:


> I must be the only one to want Mahal to beat Rollins, for the lols :lol


You are not alone.







Board meltdowns can be amusing.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

jayman321 said:


> Should I get a ticket and go solo? It's about 30 minutes from my house.


Do it and kidnap Sarah and Ronda and mail them to me.

But for real, I would. I mean, it's RAW - it might not be the one after WM or something but it's still RAW. I'd go if you can afford it.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Not going..only crappy seats left anyway.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

jayman321 said:


> Should I get a ticket and go solo? It's about 30 minutes from my house.


Wrestling is always better live, to be honest.

Even if the product is a state


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Reigns not scheduled for this RAW, Rollins is facing Jinder and Ronda is feuding with Nia.

Talk about almost no incentive to tune in and watch the show tonight.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

No Reigns and we get Ronda?
No Reigns? NO FUCKING REIGNS?!

Instead of drinking in despair at the fuckery, I shall drink in celebration of that useless fuck not there.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

No Reigns? Just bought my ticket..will post pics!!!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

jayman321 said:


> No Reigns? Just bought my ticket..will post pics!!!


someone tell Vince: No Reigns = ticket sold
We need to get this message to him ASAP.
Have fun at it mate.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

NO REIGNS????

:mark: :mark: :mark:

That helps, tbh.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Think I'll opt for Babestation instead tonight.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

No Reigns?!?!?!

Holy fuck, best show of the year.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Alright Raw, you got me for the 1st hour then it's game 7. Make it count


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Anyone know why cruiserweights are not showing up on Raw anymore?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Darren Criss said:


> Anyone know why cruiserweights are not showing up on Raw anymore?


I thought that was just a one-off special for WM, no?


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

This crowd outside is HYPE as _*fuck*_. Holy shit expect a hot hot hot crowd until boredom kicks in anyway because the show is shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Darren Criss said:


> Anyone know why cruiserweights are not showing up on Raw anymore?


Because they have their own show now, 205 Live.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

ROLLINS said:


> Because they have their own show now, 205 Live.


They were still on Raw when 205 Live was on....WWE just gave up on them.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Whoever came up with the idea of 6 week gaps between dual brand PPVs needs to be sacked.

We're still 3 weeks away from MITB FFS and we've yet to have a meaningful or eventful episode of Raw or SD which gets you excited for the PPV.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Switchblade Club said:


> They were still on Raw when 205 Live was on....WWE just gave up on them.


Ah okay. I have no recollection of this and for good reason. :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Switchblade Club said:


> They were still on Raw when 205 Live was on....WWE just gave up on them.


Wasnt' that just the week before WM?



Emperor said:


> Whoever came up with the idea of 6 week gaps between dual brand PPVs needs to be sacked.


Did you forget the epic table movement by Ronda last week? That was crazy. 
It was right up there with putting HHH through one.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Emperor said:


> Whoever came up with the idea of 6 week gaps between dual brand PPVs needs to be sacked.
> 
> We're still 3 weeks away from MITB FFS and we've yet to have a meaningful or eventful episode of Raw or SD which gets you excited for the PPV.


This is going to be the fourth straight week of qualifying matches :sleep


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm just concerned what's for the next two weeks. More table movement? More Braun squashes? More Jinder being a face and Reigns beating him up?

It's too long and dragged out at this stage.
It's like they had no clue how to pace out the MitB matches. I don't mind qualifying matches but they dropped in the Ronda/Nia thing last minute. But have all the time in the world to play "round robin" with the fucking MitB match. Although I admit the gauntlet match is interesting, both the men and women.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Xobeh said:


> Wasnt' that just the week before WM?


They used to consistently have a segment on Raw every week before Enzo was fired. They've been dropped ever since.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Looks like the Gauntlet is the main event








Emperor said:


> Whoever came up with the idea of 6 week gaps between dual brand PPVs needs to be sacked.
> 
> We're still 3 weeks away from MITB FFS and we've yet to have a meaningful or eventful episode of Raw or SD which gets you excited for the PPV.



It's actually a good idea..but the build up as been shit.As usual of course. But i like space and getting excited for a PPV to see 2 people clash after a good built..


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I will punt a goddamn figure of Roman Reigns if it's Sasha/Bayley in the final.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

What payback does Bobby Lashley need to give Sami Zayn?

Did not Lashley beat up Zayn's trannies and Zayn himself last week? Was that not payback? Jesus Christ this writing fpalm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Emperor said:


> Whoever came up with the idea of 6 week gaps between dual brand PPVs needs to be sacked.
> 
> We're still 3 weeks away from MITB FFS and we've yet to have a meaningful or eventful episode of Raw or SD which gets you excited for the PPV.


Yeah it is quite a drag specially with the horrible booking (even by usual standards) they have been doing since Mania.

6 weeks is just too much and the monkeys at creative are just not able to setup and develop a good feud for that long.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Xobeh said:


> Wasnt' that just the week before WM?


The 205 live roster was on basically every Raw in 2017.

205 Live first aired in November 2016.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So Roman tonight then. That'll make a lot of people happy  I'm glad he got a break to spend time with his family but I'll miss him on Raw.

Yay for Seth though, like I said last week, if they even think of giving Jinder the title I'll go and punch Vince in the face myself :lol

But I really doubt they will, cos if they take the title away from Seth that literally gives him nothing to do at MITB.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> But I really doubt they will, cos if they take the title away from Seth that literally gives him nothing to do at MITB.


A rematch between Seth and Jinder for the title! :cole


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I wonder if they let Roman have the night off because they wanted to or because they don't want him to take any of the blame when the NBA Western Finals destroys RAW :hmmm


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

No Roman?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, does anyone know why Reigns has a holiday off? Pretty odd how he has a holiday off and the rest of the roster is slaving away on the road..


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm honestly wondering what would happen if say, Steph has (somehow) Ronda beat and about to get pedigreed by her or HHH and Reigns saves her, would it get a cheer?

Like I'm actually wondering if he did something so babyface, would it still be booed just because it's Reigns. I get the heels get cheered but that's people screwing him over - what about when he saves someone else from being screwed over.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

saw the script for tonight, enough said, how the fuck this shit show manages to stay on air is beyond a joke and now you have fox giving the bastards 1 billion dollars for smackdown, cunts need to be sectioned for sanctioning for such a move


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

The ladies are main eventing tonight. Any chance we FINALLY get a heel turn from Sasha or Bayley or do we no longer care and are gonna go to bed early?





the_hound said:


> saw the script for tonight, enough said, how the fuck this shit show manages to stay on air is beyond a joke and now you have fox giving the bastards 1 billion dollars for smackdown, cunts need to be sectioned for sanctioning for such a move


Where did you see the script? PM a link, perhaps?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

ROLLINS said:


> So, does anyone know why Reigns has a holiday off? Pretty odd how he has a holiday off and the rest of the roster is slaving away on the road..


He probably scheduled it months ago. Dean did the same thing last year, he just took a week off out of the blue.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> He probably scheduled it months ago. Dean did the same thing last year, he just took a week off out of the blue.


Wrestlers can schedule TV dates off? I honestly didn't know that.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

This crowd is _insanely _hot right now...holy *shit*. Wonder how long it takes before creative kills us.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The Era of Mahal returns tonight


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> The ladies are main eventing tonight. Any chance we FINALLY get a heel turn from Sasha or Bayley or do we no longer care and are gonna go to bed early?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its doing the rounds on the square circle reddit page

ps....
SPOILERS don't read on
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
roman reigns interrupts rollings vs jinder


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

the_hound said:


> *saw the script for tonight, enough said*, how the fuck this shit show manages to stay on air is beyond a joke and now you have fox giving the bastards 1 billion dollars for smackdown, cunts need to be sectioned for sanctioning for such a move


Can't be saying shit like that and not deliver the evidence. You could save alot of us time, by showing the supposed shitshow.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Finn not even a footnote in the preview.

:ha


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

the_hound said:


> -


Dude wtf, learm how to fucking spoiler tags ffs. What oyu did isn't fucking censoring the shit at all.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Reigns isn't even backstage at Raw, so no way that "spoiler" is true.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

the_hound said:


> its doing the rounds on the square circle reddit page
> 
> ps....
> SPOILERS don't read on
> ...


Can you send me a link in a PM to it?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Usually someone posts PWInsider's script in spoiler tags... hasn't been posted this week.

But I hear



Spoiler: Seth vs Jinder



Is opening.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is a post-Raw thing so it's not a spoiler since we won't be seeing it, but I read there will be a Rollins birthday celebration in the arena when Raw goes off the air.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

From what I've been seeing, Roman isn't in Virginia, he's at home on a break. So how could he interrupt Seth vs Jinder if he's not even there? Unless that's wrong and he is there :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Listening to Tool and coding has been the theme of the day so it is back to that for me for the night...










Might peek on the thread every now and then to see if anything worthwhile has happened.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Listening to Tool and coding has been the theme of the day so it is back to that for me for the night...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A Seth title defense isn't enough to tune into that lone match?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001251221833945090


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

A womens qualifying match for another separate match involving multiple participants is headlining Raw.

JESUS CHRIST I'M LITERALLY CUMMING MYSELF TO DEATH WITH EXCITEMENT

I'm outta here.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ROLLINS said:


> A Seth title defense isn't enough to tune into that lone match?


Is it opening the show? If so then I could watch it and then fade out. It is with Jinder tho so it is hard to get excited about.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Crowd is HYPE holy SHIT.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Is it opening the show? If so then I could watch it and then fade out. It is with Jinder tho so it is hard to get excited about.


No, it's not.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, I guess Seth & Jinder aren't opening the show then. Hi Braun :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm glad this shit didn't start off with Roman.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ROLLINS said:


> No, it's not.


Well if it is not opening nor main eventing I guess they put it by the end of the 1st hour. I'll peek in by then.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Sooooooooooooooooooo over.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good crowd so far.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Probably not gonna be watching much tonight. Gonna watch the Rockets/GSW game. Hopefully the Rockets wins lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Did Braun forget his line?

:lol


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

I can't hear myself..MASSIVE chants for Braun.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Boring ass promo


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Part of me is glad Seth isn't on now, cos that gives me a reason to keep paying attention :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Braun can't keep up the deep voice, that's comical.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mr. Monster In The Bank :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Monster in the Bank tho


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

WE ARE BOOING FINN..I LOVE MY CITY


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Mr Monster in the Bank. Another cringe line, thanks Vince


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

:braun :braun :braun


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Man, Braun is still over as fuck despite having zero direction for months. What is this company doing?!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

He has a mic fpalm


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Balor comes out and kills the crowd :lol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

jayman321 said:


> WE ARE BOOING FINN..I LOVE MY CITY


Why are you freaking out over a normal crowd ?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

somebody messing about with the audio levels, its like watching clips on youtube 0.1x sped up


----------



## Working (May 28, 2018)

WWE Creative just want to promote the MITB match and all its participants.

Braun Strowman is their uncreative tool this week for promoting this PPV.

They'll kill him with cheesy see-through dialogue like that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh shit, :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oooh no that wasn't a good idea Finn :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What the fuck is Balor thinking


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Balor gets tossed like a sack of potatoes and Angle's first priority is to make sure the crowd chants you suck with a shit eating grin on his face.:done


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Switchblade Club said:


> Why are you freaking out over a normal crowd ?


Not normal...we are an insanely loud crowd if they give us something to cheer about. (Braun)


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Finn Baylor

-Kurt


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why was Kurt explaining the MITB match to us? We know how it works by now :lmao


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Due to memorial day baseball scheduling I'm checking out Raw tonight (in the background of course).

I'm expecting an absolute shit-show. Raw on Holidays is known to be absolutely horrid as they 'mail' it in due to low viewership. Coupled into this is the fact that Raw has been the worst it's ever been (since the 00's, can't speak for the decline in 1995). 

It starts with the top... Brock Lesnar, the universal champion, not being on the show is just awful. But last weeks Lashley 3-sisters program got universally poor reviews as one of the worst spots in recent memory (only dwarfed by Bayley this is your life).

There's nothing on Raw that is exciting except for seth Rollins right now.



Let's see how this show does. Gulp.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Rematches? Glad I didn't drive up to Richmond for this show.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Balor is going over isn't he? fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Why was Kurt explaining the MITB match to us? We know how it works by now :lmao


WWE literally thinks we're retards. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Creative working overtime, they start this week's show the same way they ended last week's :lol


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Richmond, Virginia hot as FUCK.

Just imagine Mickie's pop ... FROM RICHMOND VIRGINIA.


----------



## Working (May 28, 2018)

The smile is creepy because of the emotional disconnect between body language and his inner-thoughts contradicting said body language. The smile is supposed to say "I feel confident and secure", but he clearly is just smiling while feeling nervous.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Monday Night Rematch


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

If Braun gets that type of reaction, I can't WAIT to see how they react to Seth later :mark:


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Again lol....


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm actually really excited for the women's gauntlet match.
I honestly just there isn't too much fuckery with the Riott Squad. I assume one will take the pin (possibly Liv) and Sarah will fight Ruby.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

There has to be interference. No way Balor goes over Braun.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Predictably, the show starts up with what they do almost always on Raw before PPVs. Have one main competitor come out, talk shit, have the other competitor interrupt.. Oh look GM Kurt schedules a match. A match that we saw just las week.

---> Pro-tip: This is as lazy as it gets booking wise. Nothing interesting is going on here and can be completely skipped over by viewers..


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Balor is going over isn't he? fpalm


50%50


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

Please don't have this knobhead go over a guy twice his size WWE!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Least KO is on commentary.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> If Braun gets that type of reaction, I can't WAIT to see how they react to Seth later :mark:


During the pre show pictures/videos of Seth came up and he got a decent pop but Braun had the biggest pop of the night, BY FAR..even over Stone Cold/HHH/Taker on the videos.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Was the ad break in the USA short or something? Our break just got cut off and we went back to the show quickly LOL.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ah, so KO is there randomly.

So he'll cost someone the match, makes sense


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Was the ad break in the USA short or something? Our break just got cut off and we went back to the show quickly LOL.


Yeah, it was alittle shorter than the usual break, I'm pretty sure. Which was nice.


----------



## Working (May 28, 2018)

WWE doesn't push talent.

They push their own PPVs with generic dialogue that can be filled by interchangeable talent.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

I absolutely hate that Bobby Roode doesn't wear suits anymore with this stupid face robe wearing "gimmick".


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd isn't really into the match.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

KO isn't too good at insults. Asking someone if they hit puberty, really? :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Kevin, please answer the fucking question.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Kevin Owens roasting Michael Cole like it's 2015 again :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Coach laughing like a little kid at that joke, I need more of that.


----------



## tydolla (Sep 25, 2017)

I mean, it is the MITB match. The match sells itself. Im not sure why you guys are expecting passionated, heat promos tbh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:mj4


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

ROLLINS said:


> Crowd isn't really into the match.


Why would we...Finn is so boring and we already saw this shit last week.

Just have Braun kill people.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

jayman321 said:


> During the pre show pictures/videos of Seth came up and he got a decent pop but Braun had the biggest pop of the night, BY FAR..even over Stone Cold/HHH/Taker on the videos.


LOL


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

tydolla said:


> I mean, it is the MITB match. The match sells itself. Im not sure why you guys are expecting passionated, heat promos tbh.


We have two more RAWs. We're more or less done tomorrow - the last woman is in tonight and the last guy from SD is in tomorrow most likely.

There's no build up really. At this stage it's literally "okay, you and him fight and next week, we'll move some people around and just do more singles with the same people".


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Braun is sleep inducing... thank god for KO on commentary


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

jayman321 said:


> Why would we...Finn is so boring and we already saw this shit last week.
> 
> Just have Braun kill people.


They could still be into it more if they're that into the wrestlers, especially when the crowd is most fresh in the opening of the show.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ugh this product is so shit. I don’t know why I can’t bring myself to just not watch anymore


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I want this match to end so I don't have to listen to KO anymore.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

ROLLINS said:


> They could still be into it more if they're that into the wrestlers, especially when the crowd is most fresh in the opening of the show.


But apparently Braun got a bigger pop than Stone Cold, Rock and Taker!!!!

:booklel


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That shoulder tackle though.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Dat reaction for Finn


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wait, why are Braun and Balor facing each other again?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KO playing the role of Tony Robbins in this match.

:lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm still waiting for the day someone does something like KO did, and the wrestlers ignore them completely and keep wrestling :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Kevin Owens is actually firing them up :lmao


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Balor >>>>> Strowman

KO :lol


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Xobeh said:


> We have two more RAWs. We're more or less done tomorrow - the last woman is in tonight and the last guy from SD is in tomorrow most likely.
> 
> There's no build up really. At this stage it's literally "okay, you and him fight and next week, we'll move some people around and just do more singles with the same people".


Here's the thing:
This is the spot where you set the seeds for future fights and you let the characters grow their personalities. 

The whole way WWE programs with one man coming out to talk shit, interupted by other competitor, oh look a match. It's so basic and hurts the wrestlers and future booking.

Imagine if, instead of this shit, you had Braun going crazy - killing shit, you had Finn and, I don't know - KO starting a mini feud somehow (something more creative then just a match up), and you had a mystery opponent attack Roode from back stage before a scheduled match. 

I mean, I'm coming up with shit on the fly, within 10 seconds -- that kind of shit would make the MItB match much more interesting then just the traditional WWE boring way. It sets up the future. Now you get a feud between Finn and KO that is seeded from their involvement in this match. The whole night at MITB you wonder if Roode will be there, who was the attacker, etc. And with Braun, the allure is there that he is a real monster.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Crowd is insane.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you KO. I thought Balor was gonna beat Braun.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Clever booking.

Not bad.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That finish.

:lol


----------



## tydolla (Sep 25, 2017)

Xobeh said:


> We have two more RAWs. We're more or less done tomorrow - the last woman is in tonight and the last guy from SD is in tomorrow most likely.
> 
> There's no build up really. At this stage it's literally "okay, you and him fight and next week, we'll move some people around and just do more singles with the same people".


Its not as if the Raw MITB contenders have much history between each other for them to play off of, hence the "random" matches. Its a jockey for momentuem thing and they're doing a good job with it.
Balor being a face and having the guts to slap a man that much larger than him, plus KO instigating. Im enjoying it


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

KO with the fuckery :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn Braun almost committed attempted murder.:sodone


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Imagine if that ladder went into the crowd?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Braun throwing that ladder far. Crowd roars.

Don't know why KO had to interfere. If they didn't want Braun to get another win over Finn, just don't book the match.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm actually genuinely scared of Braun. I've never been afraid of any other man but I feel like he'd just pick me up by the arm, throw me through a wall, literally breaking a brick wall and say "I was just shaking hands".


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

If the rumor of both people cashing in on the same night is true, then I don't see the point of Money in the Bank this year.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Time to Walk With Elias.

:mark:


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

Elias and Braun within the first hour! I can go to bed before 2am tonight woo! That's the highlight of the show for me.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001258105936666624

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001259091723862016


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Jedah said:


> Braun throwing that ladder far. Crowd roars.
> 
> Don't know why KO had to interfere. If they didn't want Braun to get another win over Finn, just don't book the match.


Builds the MITB match.

It also gives Balor back some credibility after he's taken a few pins the last few weeks. He technically had Braun beat but ended up only winning by DQ. Balor looks good. Strowman looked good in the end. 

I would have booked it differently (as I don't like seeing competitors facing eachother before a PPV), but it could have been booked ALOT worse (like Strowman winning clean again or Balor winning period)


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Thank you KO. I thought Balor was gonna beat Braun.


Would have been great if he did.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't think a Raw guy wins the MITB this year. Think it goes to SD.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Wow. Genuinely surprised they booked that match like Balor was going to win. Match was boring early on, but got going a bit towards the end.

Not the worst start to Raw I've ever seen.



ROLLINS said:


> I don't think a Raw guy wins the MITB this year. Think it goes to SD.


Agreed. I'd say the smart money is on Miz, leading to Miz/Bryan for the WWE Title at 'Mania. 

Hopefully that means Rollins gets Lesnar at SS without any MOTB fuckery.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Owens tonight.

:lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Why is she pretending to hold up a phone to film herself when it's clear the camera is mounted?


----------



## tydolla (Sep 25, 2017)

The only bad thing about Balor winning, had he won, would be tht it took place on free tv.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Crowd is *inSANE*.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:HA


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"particularly disgusting.'

:lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Elias; the king of cheap heat :lol


----------



## Working (May 28, 2018)

Damn, that MITB promo for AJ Styles and Shinsuke Nakamura is presented like one of the best pieces of story-telling I've seen from WWE in years.

They should do more video packages.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Every Elias segment is fucking boring


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Elias is such a dick, I love it.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias is epic. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ROLLINS NEXT.

:mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They straight cut off Elias :lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

The Elias thing is starting to get a bit boring, I was kinda relieved when they cut him off lol.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

"I find this crowd to be particularly disgusting." 

"I want to hear more of me, and less of them."

"Oh yea, this is going to require complete silence."

"I'm NOT going to leave this seat and sing until I hear a PIN DROP!"

- Elias 2018 :lmao :lmao


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

In a roster full of utterly dull acts with zero momentum (not all the talents' fault), Elias imo. is money.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

:lmao he still talking, same old shit


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

He's still there :lmao


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

WrestlingOracle said:


> In a roster full of utterly dull acts with zero momentum (not all the talents' fault), Elias imo. is money.


He can't wrestle for shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THAT POP.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That red & black goes in!


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Finally 

Monday night Rollins :mark:


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Hell yeah, red and black Seth.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The red and black gear is back.

:mark:


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Coach "I think the crowd is saying 'sing, sing, sing'"

Coach, that's the fucking 2nd time I was impressed tonight. Stop this. I'm meant to get annoyed by you.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Switchblade Club said:


> He can't wrestle for shit.


Depends who you compare him to. His offense looks good for WWE style.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Crowd is INSANE. Holy shit.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Elias and Kevin Owns has really stepped it up lately, mainly Kevin Owens since coming back to Raw during the Brand Shake up. 

Seth Rollins is getting really really big pops from the crowd and it makes me fucking happy. He deserves every last one of them. 

And they are chanting happy birthday!!! :Cocky
@DammitC ; & @ROLLINS ;*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Feel like Rollins is gonna feud with Elias.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

You stole my hair, and you stole my beard, but you'll not stealing my time slot.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Ah I see, they are doing that thing they've been doing a lot lately where a singles match turns into a tag match half way through.

Jinder/Rollins, Elias interrupts, Roman makes the save. Yuck.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"Happy Birthday" chants.

:mark:

Soooo loved.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Rollins has been on a strong reaction roll, especially with modern crowds. Crowds appreciating his off-the-charts effort and conditioning.


----------



## tydolla (Sep 25, 2017)

100% here for Elias costing Rollins the title tonight with Rollins going on the contend for MITB.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Are they going to do Seth and Elias at MITB?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Well, AJ managed to get a good match out of Jinder. Let's see if Seth can also.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Switchblade Club said:


> Every Elias segment is fucking boring


Elias himself can be pretty funny though, I like the way his segments don’t feel overly produced and as a result you can actually see him improving on the mic. He has good heel charisma. I could see him as an upper mid card heel at some point. Perfect fodder for guys like Rollins and Balor.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright just tuning in for this match.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

AJ led Jinder to a solid match. Will Seth do the same?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Seth will be the only ever guy to give Jinder a good match. His matches with AJ and Nakamura sucked.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good match so far.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

When's Ambrose back?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

When Seth gets his overdue World Title run.

:trips8


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

ROLLINS said:


> When Seth gets his overdue World Title run.
> 
> :trips8


Can't wait for all the salty people on here :mark


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Nice steroid acne on the chest Jinder


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Changes I would make to the WWE:

1) Limit PPVS. Have less of them. I don't know if this means just the 5 big ones... RR, WM, KOTR, SS, Survivor Series, or if it means going with say 7-9 with additions of WWE classics like Starcade, Great American Bash. I'd probably go about 7 PPVs..

This would allow time for real feuds to grow. With the recent rise in Raw/Smackdown being much more important than PPVs this makes additional sense. It would help creative A LOT while keeping both weekly shows AND PPVs meaningful as the shows would develop almost a soap-opera feel with the storyline development and the pay offs would be the special PPVs..

2) Bring back KOTR clearly. Make things 'important' again and CREDIBLE..

With the limited PPVs, everything would feel much more special. Instead of useless shitty PPVs like "Hell in the cell" or "Money in the bank" or "TLC" you have meaningful matches. One MITB match at WM. One PPV KOTR where a true King is crowned with credibility. A RR winner with credibility..

No nonsense like Mojo Rawly winning the WM andre royal rumble and then being forgotten about. Everything will have a purpose..

3) Try to avoid mid match commercial breaks as much as possible. Self explanatory.

4) Stop the annoying advertisements from announcers and treating every match like it is the best ever and every PPV as if it is the best PPV of all time. This is degrading.

This would instantly make the show much more watchable. These announcers are spoon-fed and forced to be marketers. Anyone remember how great Bobby Heenan was? Or the heel Jerry Lawler? Gimmie some more character and less telemarketers.

5) STOP with the 3 hour Raws and 1.5 hours of it is replays and flash backs..

This is fucking AWFUL. They have 3 hours and a full roster of characters but instead they give us 50% replays of last week or video packages of what just happened or replay over replay of the same shit. There needs to be SUBSTANCE in the 3 hours all the way through. They ABSOLUTELY have the packed roster to make this happen.

6) Eliminate Brock Lesnar

Seriously, this one is killing Raw. Be done with him..





There's many more, but that's a good start.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth has the fans eating our of his hands right now. Damn.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

What had jinder done to get this titleshot? why is Seth giving undeserved titleshots out like candy?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Seth giving Jinder one of his best matches.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Lets go Rollins.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Jinder Mahals first ever good match right here


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Seth Rollins...the AJ Styles of RAW. Making anyone look good in the ring. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Holy shit, I thought Jinder was gonna win.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

This crowd is fucking INSANE holy FUCK.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These Lets Go Rollins chants are loud as hell.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

What can't Rollins do? He has the crowd popping for a Jinder Mahal match :lol

If he loses fpalm


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Decent 1st hour.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Well that's a DQ... :lol


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

ROLLINS said:


> When Seth gets his overdue World Title run.
> 
> :trips8


I was a HUGE Rollins detractor during his heel run, but ya boy has been on fire for a good while now and I'm actually looking forward to that :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rollins can't have a bad match this year. It's science.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What the hell? :lol

Good ass match, though.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

:lmao :lmao fuck off.

at least Jinder didn't win.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

What the fuck lol


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Damn, I was just wondering if Seth had lost a match since becoming IC champion and then he get's DQed. xD


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Love to see Seth get aggressive.

:mark: :mark: :mark:

That's what his character needs alittle more of. Love it!

ELIAS feud next.

:mark:


----------



## tydolla (Sep 25, 2017)

LOL Elias


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

2 matches spoiled by dq's, thank you elias


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yup, Rollins gonna feud with Elias.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

That Rollins beatdown and Elias guitar attack was fucking awesome.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Elias coming out from behind and breaking the guitar over Rollins back. :lmao*_


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias came back :mark


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Rollins beatdown was cool.....but really ?

Jinder should have lost clean.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good match and post match stuff. Elias vs Rollins for the title next then.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

God these commercials are every 2 minutes holy shit...


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

God, the fact that they actually felt they needed to "protect" Jinder by having Seth DQ himself.

Interested to see where Rollins/Elias goes.

Also, Monday Night Rollins again with the MOTN, with fucking Jinder Mahal of all people :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001267959212466176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001268180067627009


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Between Seth using the chair multiple times and then the Elias attack (and the Jinder match itself); that was a really well booked segment all around.

Well done.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Don't fool yourselves. The only reason a chair was used here was to protect Jinder before feeding him to Roman at MITB. This company...


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

ROLLINS said:


> Between Seth using the chair multiple times and then the Elias attack (and the Jinder match itself); that was a really well booked segment all around.
> 
> Well done.


WWE protecting Jinder though :lmao :lmao


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Jinder running from Rollins :lmao

But we're supposed to believe he has a chance against Reigns?

Come on WWE.


----------



## Working (May 28, 2018)

That ending was disappointing.

It means Vince McMahon doesn't view Seth as FOTC.

No way he'd have Roman DQ himself in a title defense against Jinder.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Abisial said:


> I was a HUGE Rollins detractor during his heel run, but ya boy has been on fire for a good while now and I'm actually looking forward to that :mark:


That's awesome, man. Yeah, the heel run wasn't for everyone, I completely get it. Cool that you're enjoying him now, though. (Y)


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

That salty ass drifter.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ROLLINS said:


> What the hell? :lol
> 
> Good ass match, though.


Giving the face some edge I guess is the rationale. Good call and indeed good tv match. Jinder's athletically limited but him and Seth were clicking out there and the crowd was on the hook.

I must say too, Seth's batting average for Raw matches is really high this year. He is certainly bringing it out there.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Switchblade Club said:


> WWE protecting Jinder though :lmao :lmao


Yeah, that was my one problem with it too.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Switchblade Club said:


> WWE protecting Jinder though :lmao :lmao


Hey, Jinder has nothing to do with Seth now, so it's fine by me.

:lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> God, the fact that they actually felt they needed to "protect" Jinder by having Seth DQ himself.


It was the right call. The match was booked well and they "protected" Jinder 1st) because he has a match against Reigns at the PPV and 2nd) I'd guess because he is one of the few heels they currently have that they appear to be pushing in any way.

It wrapped things up for Rollins/Jinder and now Rollins is feuding with Elias while Reigns continues his feud with Jinder.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Jamie noble reuniting with Seth :mark:


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

They're not protecting Jinder per say, they're protecting Roman's next feast. It's like, Jinder is already such a meager meal, you can't have him become even lesser before granting him the blessing of losing to Reigns.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

he crashed into the crash mat

LOL some cunt singing happy birthday


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

lol he's still talking and moving his arms around, who wrote this shit :trolldog


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

J&J :mark


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is it no matter what kind of assault it is they always immediately just slap a neckbrace on them and get a stretcher?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fans signing "Happy Birthday" to Seth while he's trying to get off of a stretcher.

:ha :ha :ha


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

J & J SECURITY!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Happy Birthday chant :lmao :lmao

Fucking dumbass crowd.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

that wascally elias :mark:


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

God damnit, Nia Jax is here.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Seth, you listen to J&J Security and lie down, lol.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

No one gives a shit at all about Nia. That horrible Backlash match and even worse promo was the kiss of death for anything at all left. I expected her to bomb, but all that heat dissipated even faster than I thought.

And the crowd cared more about Braun and Seth than Ronda too. :lmao

Oh God, they made it even worse tonight. They gave her a mic. And now we're supposed to forget that Asuka basically dislocated Nia's arm in an armbar just a few months ago.

And Rousey on commentary. fpalm


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Oh no, they gave Nia a mic. And she has a match.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Crowd singing happy birthday :lol What the hell xD


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Ronda is literally "Finn smiles, Nia smiles... I SHOULD SMILE!!!"

I really like she's more like a wreslter instead of something rare like Lesnar.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Oh jeez.....


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Nia Jax is your womens champion and she is STILL fighting jobbers :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I love how they portray Ronda Rousey as a badass, yet she comes out smiling and waving looking like Santa Claus in a Christmas parade with that awful theme..


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

This is going to be painful to watch. And it is worse that Rousey is on commentary.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Feeding (hot) jobbers to Nia again :lol


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> It was the right call. The match was booked well and they "protected" Jinder 1st) because he has a match against Reigns at the PPV and 2nd) I'd guess because he is one of the few heels they currently have that they appear to be pushing in any way.
> 
> It wrapped things up for Rollins/Jinder and now Rollins is feuding with Elias while Reigns continues his feud with Jinder.


I mean, I get it and all....it's just....it's Jinder fucking Mahal :lol

I'm sorry, but no matter what I'm always going to think of him as a jobber.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

the fuc..... its like clark kent vs superman


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

So... is Nia a heel?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Nia is so bad LOL


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Nia is as pleasant as a shart.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

i can't even


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Nia Jax's character development has been absolutely shocking.

She's a face!

:lmao


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So Nia is the bully, huh.
Can we keep Steph away, please? They're doing fine on their own.


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

Are we not supposed to cheer her because she is fat anymore?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

God, shut up, Nia.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

That “Be a Star” promo Nia gave at Backlash absolutely destroyed her in the fans eyes. She was getting decent receptions up until then, it’s been all downhill since


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah Nia your leg could crush a chest, not sure thats something to brag about, cause your leg has to be REALLY fucking fat to do that.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Well at least Ronda is not talking much in this segment.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jamie Noble helping out his former leader













:applause


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Wat is this


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Oh lord. Take the title off Nia. Now. And turn her heel again. Or better, release her.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

So that mean's Alexa was right about Nia all along, huh?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So much for Nia not being a bully.

:lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Is this what the fuck letting the women actually be treated on the same level the men are?
I like it.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Who would be scared of that baby face?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nia is soooo bad. :lol I've been giving her a chance, but it's just not working for me.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

So, Nia is a heel again. She was a face for about a month :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

this segment is STILL going on :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ronda looked like she was about to cry.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Alexa was right :lol


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Thank god that blob is gone dumpster fire


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

What a horrible heel turn for Nia.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Nia :lol


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Ronda has a great body and epic thigh gap!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Can't stand either one of them.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Nia a heel again out of the blue for no reason at all, after a feud where she was a sympathetic face about standing up to bullies, a month later shes a bully bragging about her size and strength and laughing at someone smaller. Great continuity there WWE.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Well, at least the first hour of Raw was decent *shrugs*


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

This just proved that Alexa Bliss was right. Nia Jax IS a bully :lol

Nia is a fucking heel now :lmao :lmao


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Nia such a smelly Visigoth barbarian

ALEXA WUZ RITE


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> I mean, I get it and all....it's just....it's Jinder fucking Mahal :lol
> 
> I'm sorry, but no matter what I'm always going to think of him as a jobber.


Well, he was squashed by El Torito. There is no coming back from that :lol But they are pushing him and putting him against their top talent so they gotta do what they can.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ummm so nia just a over a month ago nia was greeting about being body shamed, and being bullied by bliss...................now we got nia bullying jobbers


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Only bad thing was Nia's mocking/fake laugh at the end.

Was still pretty good for a women's segment. Maybe anything Ronda actually gets permission for the women to do a proper promo and not "I have boobs, I look pretty, yay".

Hey, it's Miss Scott Math Steiner.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dana Brooke in one of those fake classrooms.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Nia a heel again out of the blue for no reason at all, after a feud where she was a sympathetic face about standing up to bullies, a month later shes a bully bragging about her size and strength and laughing at someone smaller. Great continuity there WWE.


Maybe she will go back to a face after this feud? LoL


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

i've had about enough of neutered wyatt


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Nia vs Ronda, of all things this is what they choose for her first proper feud, and they’re gonna put her in a championship match in her second ever match that they probably won’t want her win so there’ll be a shady finish and the whole thing will be rendered pointless.... in a nutshell


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

That was different. Both girls played their characters well. minimally entertaining. 

But why are NIA and Strowman heel again so soon after doing a slow face turn? I might have it twisted, i only watch the matches on ppv at this point. Sucks because i'm hearing Rollins and Bryan are doing their thing. Also, I liked what they were doing with Mahal and Rusev.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, Nia is back to annoying me now :lol I'm supporting Ronda in that match.

Seth gave Jinder one of the best matches of his career, not mad at the DQ ending either. I loved that Seth had just had enough of Jinder and his Singh Bro idiot and went nuts on them. I guess Elias is Seth's next feud for the title. Might be good but Elias has never thrilled me in the ring, but Seth could probably get a good match out of him (Y)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth being the top talent on Raw now.

:banderas

So, is Nia hell now?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Remember when people thought Matt Hardy and the whole "broken" thing would be huge in the WWE :lmao


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> But why are NIA and Strowman heel again so soon after doing a slow face turn?


Strowman isn't heel, I don't think?

But Nia has to be heel. It's Ronda Rousey - she's literally the ultimate babyface. I'd say she's on par with Seth for positive reactions if not more positive.
Don't get me wrong, she might not get as loud a pop, but it's clearly positive.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So, if Alexa was right and Nia is a bully, does this mean Alexa is a babyface? Asking because that would mean that every participant in the Womens MITB match is a face


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Well, he was squashed by El Torito. There is no coming back from that :lol But they are pushing him and putting him against their top talent so they gotta do what they can.


I'll give him credit, him and Seth had a helluva match tonight. Obviously Rollins is in that "could have a great match with a broomstick" territory right now, but Jinder certainly didn't look out of place, and I legitimately thought Jinder might actually have a shot for a second when he nailed Rollins in the gut with the chair and rolled him up, but still, it's hard to go back once you've reached the depths Jinder Mahal has sunk to.

It certainly didn't help that they jobbed him out his first couple weeks back on Raw too. If they really wanted have him mixing it up with the Raw main event guys, they should have booked him strong right from the onset.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Did Cole just pronounce Nakamura's name wrong or was I hearing things? fpalm


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Love when someones over when WWE doesn't really want them in the main event or in a big role they stick them in a tag team, Rusev and Aiden, Braun been in constant tag matches since WM, Woken Matt.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Switchblade Club said:


> Remember when people thought Matt Hardy and the whole "broken" thing would be huge in the WWE :lmao


That was prior to WWE being...WWE and altering the gimmick.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The Raw tag team champions, deleting jobbers week by week


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Umm, did the AOP get injured? The fuck are they at?


----------



## tydolla (Sep 25, 2017)

Demoslasher said:


> Umm, did the AOP get injured? The fuck are they at?


Main Event apparently.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Konnor has to be one of the only male wrestlers to go from looking like 1 person to a completely different person in very short time, i mean look how he looked in the first incarnation of NXT










Now look at him









I mean that guy must have put on 200 pounds of extra weight.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Hardy and Bray are dead


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Demoslasher said:


> Umm, did the AOP get injured? The fuck are they at?


http://www.ringsidenews.com/2018/05/24/reason-authors-pain-sanity-not-used-television/


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, they call AOP up and immediately have nothing for them. Then, why call them up in the first place?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

NXT.

:mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ROLLINS said:


> So, they call AOP up and immediately have nothing for them. Then, why call them up in the first place?


Exactly, didn't Triple H a few years ago say he never wanted any of the wrestlers from NXT to be called without some kind of plan for them? What happened to that?

Now here they call up 2 fucking tag teams and have nothing for either of them, just have them squash jobber teams for a few weeks then set up a feud between them and a prominent tag team, its not that hard to come up with something for tag teams.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This B Team stuff is pretty entertaining :lol Kurt :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

YAY NXT ad with my girl Dakota on it :mark: It's so surreal hearing a Kiwi accent on WWE TV


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dakota :zayn3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Exactly, didn't Triple H a few years ago say he never wanted any of the wrestlers from NXT to be called without some kind of plan for them? What happened to that?


That's what he *wants.* That doesn't mean he has final say on the main roster, which old fuck Vince does.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001275659849613313


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Who the fuck is Dakota...is that Bayley? Holy shit. :|


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I missed it, but what did KO say about Roode before that made Angle make the match between them?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Liv.

:banderas


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Literally the only reason I'm still watching is the B Team :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

jayman321 said:


> Who the fuck is Dakota...is that Bayley? Holy shit. :|


Don't compare them please, Dakota is better than Bayley IMO.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can Sarah Logan just never talk ever? That horrible fake southern accent is so fucking cringey.

And holy shit Liv looks smoking hot tonight, move over Alexa, Liv is now the hottest woman on Raw.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Liv Morgan really looks crazy


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Can Sarah Logan just never talk ever? That horrible fake southern accent is so fucking cringey.
> *
> And holy shit Liv looks smoking hot tonight, move over Alexa, Liv is now the hottest blonde on Raw*.


Ok, so it wasn't just me. She looked better than usual tonight.

:trips8


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Might catch up on what I missed later. Oh goody. Bobby Roode. fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THE MAN said:


> Might catch up on what I missed later. Oh goody. Bobby Roode. fpalm


Rollins had a good match with Jinder. The first hour and 15 minutes were actually pretty decent.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Can Sarah Logan just never talk ever? That horrible fake southern accent is so fucking cringey.
> 
> And holy shit Liv looks smoking hot tonight, move over Alexa, Liv is now the hottest woman on Raw.


She's naturally Southern - she's from Florida.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Can Sarah Logan just never talk ever? That horrible fake southern accent is so fucking cringey.
> 
> And holy shit Liv looks smoking hot tonight, move over Alexa, Liv is now the hottest blonde on Raw.


She's from Southern Indiana. It could be legit.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

I don't think I have to be the one to say the obvious that it is too soon for a Ronda contendership.

I didn't even want to talk about it, but here I am talking about it. This.... foolishness!

This only makes her look bad. UN-DE-SERVING of anything. Can they not grasp this? You don't give someone who just got there and has hardly done anything relevant to an actual match each week a title shot. The time would have come, but this is certainly not the time, she's not even off the training wheels!

And yet I knew they'd do this shit, I just KNEW they'd go into catatonic brain nuked relapse bonanza and do this. And they want me to sit through this, just sit through a match with her and of all people Nia Jax and I am supposed to just shut up and like it. Okay look, I know this is wrestling, but at least make it believable.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> She's from Southern Indiana. It could be legit.


It is, see her in the indies.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I popped in to see more commercials. :woo


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> She's from Southern Indiana. It could be legit.


No i've heard her talk before WWE, she never had no southern accent, its WWE giving her this dumb over the top accent cause thats how they picture everyone from the south talking.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Alexander_G said:


> I don't think I have to be the one to say the obvious that it is too soon for a Ronda contendership.
> 
> I didn't even want to talk about it, but here I am talking about it. This.... foolishness!
> 
> ...


But Nia challenged her....

It's obvious Nia has something up her sleeve. 

It wouldn't surprise me if Nia retained by some sort of fuckery. Either someone helps her win or she gets herself DQ'd.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

THE MAN said:


> I popped in to see more commercials. :woo


Then you’re in luck.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Xobeh said:


> It is, see her in the indies.


She definitely turns it up a bit more when she has to promo it, but her real accent isn't as thick.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty good match going on right now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd is so quiet you would think they were attending a Memorial Day service.


----------



## tydolla (Sep 25, 2017)

Roode is such a dork damn.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Alexander_G said:


> She definitely turns it up a bit more when she has to promo it, but her real accent isn't as thick.


It's weird with her promos in WWE - sometimes she's on her natural accent and sometimes she goes full on ******* that's still understandable.

I think it's WWE forcing it on her, honestly. You can tell when she's natural or when she's talking by force.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Roode in a losing streak, he may win the briefcase lol


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> But Nia challenged her....
> 
> It's obvious Nia has something up her sleeve.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if Nia retained by some sort of fuckery. Either someone helps her win or she gets herself DQ'd.


Well how about Nia get in the DeLorean and meet Ronda Back To The Future when it will make more sense. It just shouldn't be a program right now. Give Ronda to Sasha, or Bliss, but please no title picture right now. 

They're always on a a slippery edge of how they can build Ronda right, or wrong and anywhere near a champ is wrong.

And quit making her talk!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Glad Roode got that. Looked like a geek clapping in the background.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Roode looked like a huge dork. The dumb face not knowing what's coming to him.:no:


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Lashley vs. Zayn next. fpalm


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

ROLLINS said:


> Pretty good match going on right now.


Yeah man KO’s usually great on the mic and in the ring, and Roode’s another one who could be an upper mid card or even main event heel; not a great face yet though imo.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh great more of Sami and Bobby.

I also guess Sami & KO aren't together anymore?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

"management were too non-unimpressed"?
Nope, Vince was wanking harder than Austin pounding beers.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This show hasn't been bad at all. There's been more good than bad, and they've had a good crowd.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This also will be a trainwreck just like last week isn't it?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Braun is at Tweener level. This is good.

So glad he didn't just leave Roode celebrating on the top rope.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So no one is tired of Braun doing this EVERY week?



Seriously...no one?


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

This show just gets more and more hard to get through. Trying to give it a REAL chance this time, this month.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's refreshing to see WWE put alittle more effort in than usual on a holiday episode with alot of competition.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So no one is tired of Braun doing this EVERY week?
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously...no one?


I'am, i have no idea why he's so over, i don't get it at all.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

ROLLINS said:


> This show hasn't been bad at all. There's been more good than bad, and they've had a good crowd.


It helps when you don't focus your show in a "big dog" that almost everyone hates


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sami getting ready to deliver another crap segment.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sami with his seizure dance lol :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So no one is tired of Braun doing this EVERY week?
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously...no one?


I mean, it doesn't do much for me. I honestly find it alittle boring. But as long as he isn't being pushed down my throat, it's whatever.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Sami go with "vince is a fucking cunt, sorry".


----------



## tydolla (Sep 25, 2017)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So no one is tired of Braun doing this EVERY week?
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously...no one?


*raises hand*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That one guy on the crowd chanting "Lashley sucks" :LOL


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> I'am, i have no idea why he's so over, i don't get it at all.


Thank you. Someone with sanity. This shit is killing the show for me. I mean God damn would it kill for a heel to maybe sneak attack him, hit him with a weapon, make him look a little vulnerable? Whats the point of having heels on this show? Roman, Braun and Lashley just fucking kill em all.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fans whatting him.

:lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I like Sami's glasses :lol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Sami is such a geek


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Yeah, no one cares about this feud at all.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

They weren't his real sisters, Sami? YOU DON'T SAY!!!! :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sami.

:lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Their writers suck. Apologize for that.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sami killin it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Repulsive crowd.

:lol

Richmond getting shit on tonight pretty good.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Lashley is never going to get over like this.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Delusional Sami is great :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lashley's been dead since he returned and the longer Sami works with Lashley, the more dead in the water Sami becomes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That non pop for Lashley. :trips8


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

This has to be one of the worst feuds in recent memory.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lashley loves to smile.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

That's one dirty fucking cheap pop


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lashley can't even get a strong USA chant going. :lmao


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Please end this feud now. fpalm



Switchblade Club said:


> This has to be one of the worst feuds in recent memory.


It's almost Alexa vs. Bayley level bad. And all it's taken were a few segments. If Brock/Roman wasn't bombing so horribly and holding the entire show hostage, this would be the worst feud of 2018.


----------



## tydolla (Sep 25, 2017)

Lashley is great.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Again...whats the point of heels on this show?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sami.

:lmao


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Get Lashley a manager


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

How geeky can they portray Sami?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mickie looking good.

:bjpenn


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Has Mickie had Botox? Her face looks so smooth and weird :lol


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Is this the best they can do for Lashley?

I don't know whether to laugh, cry or throw tomatoes, and that's a problem because when you watch a show you should at least can figure out 1 of the 3 pretty easily.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

God, this rivalry is soooo bad.

Props to Sami for trying, but this story is awful, and Bobby is dead weight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mickie :book


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I was in denial for the longest time about it, but after seeing that spot with Braun, I can't ignore it any longer: Babyface Bobby ROOOO is officially a geek. Just turn him heel again ASAP. And for those who think a simple heel turn won't do wonders, just look at how entertaining Zayn has been since turning heel for the first time ever.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DREW.

:mark:


----------



## tydolla (Sep 25, 2017)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Again...whats the point of heels on this show?


Nah but fr tho. Kevin running from Braun, Mahal fleeing from Rollins and Sami cowering in front of Lashley. Gesh.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

What a shit theme.

But Drew looking a million bucks


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

THE MAN said:


> How geeky can they portray Sami?


All the heels on this show are just bitches for Vinces 3 projects. 


Hopefully Corbin or McIntyre can get pushed soon since they have thr physical stature to actually get booked seriously.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

DREW!!!! :mark:


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Has Mickie had Botox? Her face looks so smooth and weird :lol


Looks like it, her skin is definitely done. It's not make-up anyway.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The women are main eventing? :lmao Guess they figure no one is watching.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, I guess the Women's Gauntlet won't be as long as the Men's, then..


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

tydolla said:


> Nah but fr tho. Kevin running from Braun, Mahal fleeing from Rollins and Sami cowering in front of Lashley. Gesh.



Lets not leave out Owens costing Balor a match or Elias smashing Rollins with the guitar...

fpalm


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> I was in denial for the longest time about it, but after seeing that spot with Braun, I can't ignore it any longer: Babyface Bobby ROOOO is officially a geek. Just turn him heel again ASAP. And for those who think a simple heel turn won't do wonders, just look at how entertaining Zayn has been since turning heel for the first time ever.


Sami Zayn's heel turn has cemented him as a comedy midcarder for life.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Drew is so commanding and intimidating looking, then we have Dolph next to him looking like an idiot :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They need to push Mcintyre to the moon. Dude has def got the look.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Drew vs. Gable.

:bjpenn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Drew and his anchor are next. :mark


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Drew vs. Gable has my interest.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Not a soul on this earth can look at Drew and say he doesn't look like a bad ass, dude is fucking huge, he has the height, the look, the wrestling ability, the mic skills, this man deserves to be the FOTC ffs.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Lets not leave out Owens costing Balor a match or Elias smashing Rollins with the guitar...
> 
> fpalm


Then Owens looks like a complete Vagina the rest of the show, and we know who is getting the best of Elias vs. Rollins.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Drew looks Alpha as fuck, and he can go too.


----------



## tydolla (Sep 25, 2017)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Lets not leave out Owens costing Balor a match or Elias smashing Rollins with the guitar...
> 
> fpalm


Wow so, Owens cost Balor a match with Braun, the same guy Balor had a strong showing against two weeks in a row and just slapped across the face.

And the Elias spot was cool so I'm not complaining.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Then Owens looks like a complete Vagina the rest of the show, and we know who is getting the best of Elias vs. Rollins.


He got a win one on one with a face..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Can we get on with this match already?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Buddy Murphy has impressed me as of late.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ship.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Good choice not having AWOL Orton involved in Memorial Day promo.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Holy shit Buddy Murphy is a good wrestler? :hmm: I might have to watch 205 Live for the first time ever.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gable.

:mark:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

tydolla said:


> Wow so, Owens cost Balor a match with Braun, the same guy Balor had a strong showing against two weeks in a row and just slapped across the face.
> 
> And the Elias spot was cool so I'm not complaining.


You named moments where heels got their comeuppance as a way of proving heels are booked poorly.

I'm not disagreeing that they're booked poorly - but you're also missing out acts of a good heel in the same show..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Gable is stuck in the lower card.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

American Alpha/ Mcintyre & Ziggler at MITB, maybe?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Drew "you're not on my bloody level!" :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Holy shit Buddy Murphy is a good wrestler? :hmm: I might have to watch 205 Live for the first time ever.


Yeah. He's been killing it on 205 Live all year with good matches.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> He got a win one on one with a face..


He got a roll up, and the only reason he was in the match and not counted out was because he was scared shitless to run to the back because of Braun. 


Either Lashley or Roman need to turn, or McIntyre or Corbin need to go up the card quickly, because its quite clear that Vince isnt going to book any of the heels on RAW legit against his 3 boys. The roster is lopsided and fucked up. None of these feuds have any heat because no one believes the heels have a chance in hell.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Too bad crowd gives no fucks for these guys.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Too bad Coach didn't correct his announcing deficiencies while he was away.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

ROLLINS said:


> Yeah. He's been killing it on 205 Live all year with good matches.


Damn. Good for him. After he lost the NXT tag title a few years back I assumed he was done. After that match tomorrow I’ll have to go back and watch some of his recent work.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

THE MAN said:


> Gable is stuck in the lower card.


It's a shame they're sleeping on him.

Potential is off the charts.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001286298693324800


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mcintyre>>>>>>>>>>>>Roman


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Trade Gable to SDL. He deserves better than to be in a glorified squash.


----------



## tydolla (Sep 25, 2017)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> You named moments where heels got their comeuppance as a way of proving heels are booked poorly.
> 
> I'm not disagreeing that they're booked poorly - but you're also missing out acts of a good heel in the same show..


Owens instigating was entertaining but I dont want to see said "prizefighter" fleeing from a guy little Balor stood up to two weeks in a row.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Dolph Ziggler looking like a blonde X Pac tonight


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> He got a roll up, and the only reason he was in the match and not counted out was because he was scared shitless to run to the back because of Braun.
> 
> 
> Either Lashley or Roman need to turn, or McIntyre or Corbin need to go up the card quickly, because its quite clear that Vince isnt going to book any of the heels on RAW legit against his 3 boys. The roster is lopsided and fucked up. None of these feuds have any heat because no one believes the heels have a chance in hell.


A roll up. Sounds very heelish to me.

Braun is in the tweener role, which is exactly where someone so over yet so dominant should be. 

Lashley should definitely be heel and I agree that McIntyre should be up the card and it looks like they're building him up as such.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

B Team is gold :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Damn. Good for him. After he lost the NXT tag title a few years back I assumed he was done. After that match tomorrow I’ll have to go back and watch some of his recent work.


Yeah man, you should. Just watch all of his work on that show this year. You won't regret it.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Corey Graves: “Drew Mcintyre’s a Terminator. Period.” Haha great call man.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Reality check. That was a boring match.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

ROLLINS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001286298693324800


Drew should be in the main event within a couple years.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

THE MAN said:


> Trade Gable to SDL. He deserves better than to be in a glorified squash.


On SmackDown he'll just be squashed by Joe and Andrade.

His spot is basically fixed.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. This Women's Gauntlet it going to be short as hell, unless there is a massive overrun.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

tydolla said:


> Owens instigating was entertaining but I dont want to see said "prizefighter" fleeing from a guy little Balor stood up to two weeks in a row.


He's doing it to get heat.

What I'd LIKE to see more of is Owens attacking Strowman with perhaps a chair.

Nothing wrong with him running off if it's one on one. Strowman has flattened Owens numerous times and Owens knows he has no chance from a kayfabe perspective.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That Gauntlet match will be like 20 minutes long lol. I bet Dana and Liv get eliminated in like a minute.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I have a feeling all the jobbers and guys never on the show are gonna be at this Barbecue, gonna see Goldust, Curt Hawkins, Heath Slater & Rhyno, The Revival, Zack Ryder, just watch all those names is aid be there.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Too bad Nia isn't in the gauntlet. I want to see how long she could go.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> A roll up. Sounds very heelish to me.
> 
> Braun is in the tweener role, which is exactly where someone so over yet so dominant should be.
> 
> Lashley should definitely be heel and I agree that McIntyre should be up the card and it looks like they're building him up as such.


Hopefully. Because this show is suffering from no credible heels. There are literally no heels booked to be legit threats to Vinces 3 boys. Literally none. Hopefully Drew will turn on Ziggler or something soon enough.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Axel and Bo.

:mj4


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ROLLINS said:


> Wow. This Women's Gauntlet it going to be short as hell, unless there is a massive overrun.


There usually is a long overrun, by 15 minutes alot of times.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

BBBQ


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> There usually is a long overrun, by 15 minutes alot of times.


True.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Finally some entertainment.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

All the jobber tag teams...aka the RAW tag division. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Botato chips :lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Zayn vs. Lashley is official. fpalm

This Money in the Bank card is looking like pure trash. Those ladder matches better deliver and we need to hope that AJ and Nakamura do something worthwhile because this show is looking like a wreck.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

THE MAN said:


> Reality check. That was a boring match.


Come on man, I know it wasn’t the main event of Mania; just a 7 minute TV match; but surely you can see Mcintyres potential? Gable’s good too, very good; they’re kind of wasting him at the moment imo.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That food looks really nice actually, can I go to the BBQ :lol

Rhyno with the entire tray of sandwiches lol.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

They have nothing for AOP, maybe thats a good thing look at the shit when they got something for you.


----------



## tydolla (Sep 25, 2017)

Lol Titus


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"B Team BBQ"

:mj4


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Curtis Axel forgot who the tag team champions are :HA :HA


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

ROLLINS said:


> Axel and Bo.
> 
> :mj4


Greatest tag team in history.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Is Corbin or AOP gonna come wreck this shit or something?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Cole is dying over there. Get himself help. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Why Cole is laughing like an idiot? This isn't funny


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Who didn't see that coming?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Rhyno dropped character. He's just like "hmm, food? Job, no. I have food"


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah Revival you need to ditch those Top Guys t shirts, maybe get some shirts that are a little more accurate.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Rhyno :lmao


----------



## tydolla (Sep 25, 2017)

Raw's tag division is a fucking mess. This shit is embarrassing


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WWE fans are easily entertained.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

All this is missing are New Day pancakes.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Poor Rhyno.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Wtf? Rhyno was just eating.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Man they really exploited how crap the Raw tag division is. Full of geeks.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sick Graps-V2 said:


> Come on man, I know it wasn’t the main event of Mania; just a 7 minute TV match; but surely you can see Mcintyres potential? Gable’s good too, very good; they’re kind of wasting him at the moment imo.




I like Drew. I just don't like Gable being treated like garbage.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wkc_23 said:


> Curtis Axel forgot who the tag team champions are :HA :HA


Tbf so did i, for the life of me i couldn't remember, thats how forgettable and bad this division is.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Yeah, that was lame. Should have been a backstage segment or something.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW should disband their tag division. They are all freaking geeks.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I suppose the women could have used those extra 10 minutes :shrug


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Another awful segment on Raw. Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

If ever there was more proof that the Tag Titles should be duel branded.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I thought they were going to leave around an hour for the Women's match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Tbf so did i, for the life of me i couldn't remember, thats how forgettable and bad this division is.


I knew, but the tag division is pretty shit. No denying that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE gave up on their tag divisions awhile ago.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

THE MAN said:


> I like Drew. I just don't like Gable being treated like garbage.


Well, I get that. To me Gable’s almost like a modern day Kurt Angle, I hope he gets a chance to evolve and grow into his full potential; It’ll be a damn shame and a waste if he doesn’t. I see big potential in Mcintyre too.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

ROLLINS said:


> I thought they were going to leave around an hour for the Women's match.


Women's Revolution is Ronda.
It might go to 10 or 15 after the hour, though, like most RAWs.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Owens/Balor next week.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not looking forward to next week's RAW after those announcements


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nia going to squash Nattie like she's Apollo Creed.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

The men had 2 hours for their Gaunlet match. The women have half an hour :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Xobeh said:


> Women's Revolution is Ronda.
> It might go to 10 or 15 after the hour, though, like most RAWs.


True. I just though they were going to try to make it as long and important as the Men's, which went over an hour.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Exciting!fpalm


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Why is this interview necessary? fpalm



Steve Black Man said:


> The men had 2 hours for their Gaunlet match. The women have half an hour :lol


Three of the participants are extremely limited in Liv, Dana, and Sarah, so they have to shorten it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That was such a generic promo from Bayley.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Liv wens3


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I want to punch whoever does eye makeup. It's fucking terrible, I'm a goddamn man and I can do better than that and I never touched makeup. It's like Vince was "hookers are in right now"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bayley cutting a Heyman level promo. :trips8


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Bayley is so bad omg


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Liv

wens3


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

YAAAAS!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Ugh it's gonna be a Sasha/Bayley the end like I said fucking earlier ffs.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

...sigh this is brutal already


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Was that Bayley promo really necessary? Just start the match already.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Bugley running roughshod

:fuck


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv deserves better. She's freaking hot.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

My god Liv, jesus she looks so good.

For those who may not have seen it Ruby posted this on her instagram, 









So fucking sexy.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Smart use of Sarah and Liv. Got em out fast.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Liv.

:banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Too bad Liv sucks in the ring, she was looking fucking fine tonight and she only lasted 10 seconds.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Like really...? I can't even


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

....

Liv loses in 5 seconds, with one move no less?

Ahhhh fuck you.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Riott Squad getting buried by the female Eugene.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A hottie like Liv being insta-squashed by a painfully plain Jane like Bayley. :tripsscust

On a side note, @Mango13 's waifu is looking as tasty as ever. :ellen


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Let's get this show on the road..


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Yay Bayley is doing good!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So what was the point of Sarah & Liv beating Bayley up if it didn't automatically mean Ruby pinned Bayley?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:batista3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dana Brooke.

:lmao


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Ruby should honestly win this. The match needs another heel and she's one of the better options to be the next champion.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:fuckyeah Bayley is gone.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I spoke to soon!  I really wanted Bayley to win!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sasha/Ruby at the end isn't it?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

I dare Reigns to call Brock out for "not being here" one more time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, at least she's gone already.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dana don't quit your day job at Blacked.com.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I wouldn't mind Mickie winning MITB. One last title run would be cool!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I spoke to soon!  I really wanted Bayley to win!


ME TOO, DAMNIT! :batista3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> I dare Reigns to call Brock out for "not being here" one more time.


Tremendous point, tbh.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Mickie James getting a hometown pop :mark: :mark:

Now my 2 favorite Raw women will wrestle each other :drose


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So Mickie's face this week cos she's in her hometown :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Milfie James :book


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

lolBayley

At :bjpenn at Dana actually getting a few spots in instead of being insta-squashed like poor Liv. Nice to see Mickey finally get a pop for once, too.



Abisial said:


> Sami Zayn's heel turn has cemented him as a comedy midcarder for life.


Because he certainly wasn't fated to be a midcarder 4-4-4-4 life when he was a babyface on the main roster. :eyeroll


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh look Mickie is randomly a face again! Cause continuity and logic have no place in the womens division. So for the women does someone just go up to them and inform them they're gonna a face tonight or a heel? Cause it must change from week to t week "Oh hey Mickie just so you know you're working as a babyface tonight". Just no reason or logic behind it.

There was no explanation for her heel turn and now no explanation for her face turn, shocker.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm for Ruby to win.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What were the fans chanting?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001295517777707008


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Was Roman Reigns not on Raw tonight?


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Question out of left field but... Ever wonder why everyone who loses tends to lose clean so much on these weekly shows?

What ever happened to DQs or count outs?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

They really made Bayley look like a chump tonight.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Oh look Mickie is randomly a face again! Cause continuity and logic have no place the womens division.


She's in her home town you fucking pilchard.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Himiko said:


> Was Roman Reigns not on Raw tonight?


Nope. The same guy they have get on Brock all the time for not being there.

:lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sasha always enters last in those Gauntlet matches lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Alexander_G said:


> Question out of left field but... Ever wonder why everyone who loses tends to lose clean so much on these weekly shows?
> 
> What ever happened to DQs or count outs?


There has been two DQ finishes on this show.....


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Himiko said:


> Was Roman Reigns not on Raw tonight?


Not at all. Supposedly on a week off booked in advance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This could be the greatest WWE woman's gauntlet mach ever, assuming that it's the only one. :trolldog


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman not here and the ratings tank. Coincidence? :reigns2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mickie and dat ass :banderas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ruby should win, but she won't.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mickie's ass tho


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> She's in her home town you fucking pilchard.


Oh please as if it would be any different if they was in Florida or somewhere, the women constantly go from face to heel without rhyme or reason.

Plenty of heels have been in their hometown and remained heels, Miz has shit on his hometown multiple times.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

It's hard to imagine that this is the same company which used to produce these kinds of main events:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Riott Squad to come back and help Ruby? Please?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ruby!!!!!! :mark


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

it's boss time!!!!! :cole


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I am fine with Sasha or Ruby in that match


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Yeah Ruby defo has it now


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So how does Bayley fuck this up? Elbow over one of the other two members of the Riot Squad?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I hope Bayley costs Sasha.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone else hate Cole's "Its...BOSS TIME!" everytime Sasha's music hits? I hate it almost more than when Taz would go "Well..Here comes the pain!" whenever Lesnar's music would hit back in 2003. Can't stand cringey catch phrases commentators get whenever a certain wrestlers music hits.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> There has been two DQ finishes on this show.....


When it really doesn't matter much. But when a title is on the line or a it's a main event, they are willing to actually have even the most over faces or heels pinned clean. How does that make them stay interesting every week?

When it happened to Bliss I noticed I didn't think of Bliss anymore, or is that just some sort of effect Bliss has had on people for so long that's surprising she loses now?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hopefully Bayley costs Sasha the match. :sasha3


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

WEW LAD at that gratuitous ass shot on Milfie James. :ellen

Shame she became yet another victim of a hometown talent eating an L in spite of the fan investment.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ready for this to be over.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sasha stock has fallen tremendously.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Sasha's hair being that darker Purple is nice. I liked her Pink hair too, but then Pink is like my favorite color. I want her to go to MITB. The double knees off the ladder would be cool!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWE should be ashamed of themselves for letting this bullshit main-event.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Still can’t believe Lana is in this MITB match ?


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Anyone else hate Cole's "Its...BOSS TIME!" everytime Sasha's music hits? I hate it almost more than when Taz would go "Well..Here comes the pain!" whenever Lesnar's music would hit back in 2003. Can't stand cringey catch phrases commentators get whenever a certain wrestlers music hits.


Yes I'm ready for Cole to topple off a cliff and into a sea of sharks to be ripped apart and then he can scream here comes the pain all he wants.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks Coach, you just said what's happening at MitB.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Alexander_G said:


> When it really doesn't matter much. But when a title is on the line or a it's a main event, they are willing to actually have even the most over faces or heels pinned clean. How does that make them stay interesting every week?
> 
> When it happened to Bliss I noticed I didn't think of Bliss anymore, or is that just some sort of effect Bliss has had on people for so long that's surprising she loses now?


The first DQ of the night was well booked. Balor looked strong, Strowman ended up looking strong and Owens got heat.

The only title match on tonights show ended in a DQ - which again was probably the right decision, though it should have probably ended with Rollins winning via DQ and not the other way round.

I agree though that they do too many clean finishes or too many instances of 50/50 booking.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I remember when crowds cheered Sasha. :sasha3


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ruby is putting in that work.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd is dead.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:mase at MAGGLE actually calling the Meteora by its name. Good to see him visiting Wikipedia's wrestling sections again.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

THE MAN said:


> Sasha stock has fallen tremendously.




Remember when Charlotte was Diva’s champion and Sasha returned and attacked her, she felt like SUCH a star. Really surprising how far down her stock has plummeted


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is Sasha ever gonna stop dying her hair clown colors? I don't get it, who the fuck goes around with purple hair? She didn't do that dumb shit in NXT.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Headliner said:


> WWE should be ashamed of themselves for letting this bullshit main-event.


At this rate, they may as well have main evented with Rollins/Jinder for the IC title and ended the show with Elias smashing Rollins with the guitar.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kinda anti-climatic ending. Decent overall show, though.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I wouldn't have minded Ruby winning. Sasha and Ruby are cool!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wrong winner. fpalm


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Is Sasha ever gonna stop dying her hair clown colors? I don't get it, who the fuck goes around with purple hair? She didn't do that dumb shit in NXT.


She didn't think she looked interesting enough in NXT either in her own words.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Sasha is shocked and emotional even though she entered last and only had to fight 1 wrestler, be real proud of that win Sasha.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They make Ruby look like a star, but the Riott squad look like geeks


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Lana but no Bayley?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd barely even cared.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Nothing much to see outside of the opening hour.

Braun/Balor/KO
Elias
Rollins/Jinder

Is probably all you'd need to tune in for.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Watch this just be used as an excuse to continue the "feud" with Bayley, when Ruby could have used it much more. But at least Sasha will take some notable bumps in that match.

Meh show again. Step up from last week but last week was so bad that anything would be good in comparison.

Also, no Roman. That was part of the improvement this week. :lmao


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Sasha and Ruby both being in the ladder match would have been cool.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Imagine if WWE was actually creative and Bayley replaced Liv in the Riot Squad...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Headliner said:


> WWE should be ashamed of themselves for letting this bullshit main-event.


The match was basically this in a nutshell:










:hayden3


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I am happy that WWE doesn't make a big deal out of the women main eventing anymore.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Shit show. Shit main event. Shit finish. I hope the numbers look like an SEC football players G.P.A tomorrow. Low 2s for anyone wondering.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

-XERO- said:


> ME TOO, DAMNIT! :batista3


I feel like Bayley might get involved in some way at MITB.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

People, you can either celebrate that Roman wasn't on Raw this week or you can complain that he calls Brock out for not being there then does the same thing himself. It can't be both :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> People, you can either celebrate that Roman wasn't on Raw this week or you can complain that he calls Brock out for not being there then does the same thing himself. It can't be both :lol


The Brock aspect is strictly kayfabe, though.


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

What was point of all that? Like WWE booking really baffles me sometimes with how sometimes you think they are actually onto something and then they ruin all parties involved with nonsensical booking.

They had Ruby go through all that, booking her as some sort of threat (and even underdog), then had Sasha win it. Now, Sasha doesn't look good cause she won from the last entree position and took Ruby's spotlight, while Ruby looks bad for cheating yet still not winning (and tapping to boot).

Who wins from any of this?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Watching the first hour now. Much better than the last 1 1/2 I saw.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Ruby should have won. She's quietly becoming one of my favorite women on the roster.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

I already can't remember most of the night.

They got to do better than this.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ;75361321 said:


> What was point of all that? Like WWE booking really baffles me sometimes with how sometimes you think they are actually onto something and then they ruin all parties involved with nonsensical booking.
> 
> They had Ruby go through all that, booking her as some sort of threat (and even underdog), then had Sasha win it. Now, Sasha doesn't look good cause she won from the last entree position and took Ruby's spotlight, while Ruby looks bad for cheating yet still not winning (and tapping to boot).
> 
> Who wins from any of this?


No one wins. That's the point of booking the women's division.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Braun Strowman/Finn Balor/Kurt Angle opening segment + attack

- Kevin Owens repeatedly interrupting Braun Strowman vs Finn Balor just to trash talk both men :lol

- Braun Strowman throwing the ladder far at Kevin Owens

- Kevin Owens/Kurt Angle backstage segment

- Elias/Seth Rollins pre-match concert performance segment

- Seth Rollins vs Jinder Mahal for the Intercontinental title + post-match chair shots 

- Elias hitting Seth Rollins in the back with a guitar

- Riott Squadd backstage promo

- Mickie James backstage promo

- Kurt Angle/B-Team backstage segments

- Sami Zayn/Bobby Lashley segment

- B Team/Titus Worldwide/Ascension/Heath Slater&Rhyno/Revival/Breezango BBQ segment

- Bayley vs Liv Morgan vs Sarah Logan vs Ruby Riott vs Dana Brooke vs Mickie James vs Sasha Banks Gauntlet match (mostly for Ruby vs Sasha)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Warriors win! :woo


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Lol dat booking of the gauntlet match. Didn't even have Sasha and Bayley cross paths despite teasing it, what?

Shit is so simple. Mickie hometown girl opens and beats a jobber, Ruby beats her, then Bayley beats Ruby, Bayley lasts to the end and then Sasha steals the victory. So easy.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

The marks have made it to the ring


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Sadly, it looks like this....whatever it is between Sasha and Bayley will continue.

Ruby should have won.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Glad Braun didn't kill Ko with that ladder.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jedah said:


> Sadly, it looks like this....whatever it is between Sasha and Bayley will continue.
> 
> Ruby should have won.


Wasn't a fan of Ruby when she first got called up, and I'm still not an actual 'fan', but she has definitely stepped her game up recently and has had some pretty good outings in the ring. Good on her. I think she'll get booked strong when she has alittle more experience on the main roster.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jinder with the win over Seth and carrying him to a good match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Watched it all now. The first hour was watchable, the rest not so much.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

I really enjoyed the first hour or so. After the Rollins stuff though, show went downhill fast. Braun laying everyone out with a powerslam is getting tiresome. Though I did enjoy Ruby in the gauntlet, and was happy Sasha joins MITB after missing out last year. Step up from last week (not surprised with no Roman) but still, show needs much much more to be classed as good again.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Don’t think they could have booked the Gauntlet match much worse than that...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

To the people that are saying that Ruby should have won the gauntlet match, I completely agree with you. She's been growing on me more and more each week. That girl can go in the ring.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Himiko said:


> Remember when Charlotte was Diva’s champion and Sasha returned and attacked her, she felt like SUCH a star. Really surprising how far down her stock has plummeted

















the 3 stages burials of Sasha that led to her stock falling. A face tapping out at the last min and twice in 5min, and then in another feud proves the heel right that they can't defend the belt.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Pretty good first hour. Braun's promo was pretty decent. The match wasn't as good as their match last week but still a decent match. I think the morons in production constantly directing the cameras to cut away from the match to focus on KO, and the wholly obtrusive commentary that wasn't even commenting on the match didn't do this match any favors. It was a bit on the repetitive side since we saw this match last week, but Braun and Balor work good together, so I'll let it slide this time, and I can appreciate that WWE is at least trying to build MITB heat with all of this. I just wish Finn would stop smiling so damn much. 

I'm glad Finn acknowledged the elephant in the room about never having lost the title. Who would have thought WWE actually exercising some continuity. Still not sure why he hasn't been given or demanded a title shot after returning though. 

Elias segments are still working as intended, and are surprisingly not getting too stale. He needs to get out of this program with Roode so he can be used better and Roode can turn heel and stop being boring. Looks like that's where things are headed, which is good. Elias and Rollins sounds pretty damn good on paper.

Rollins meanwhile bringing Jinder to what was arguably his best match, and demonstrating once again why he's among the few best in the company. I didn't mind the DQ finish here either. I liked seeing aggression from a face for a change. Beats being a smiling moron who always gets fucked over by distractions, which is more common among face booking. I don't really care if it was also intended to protect Jinder, tbh. Not even fazed.

Nia predictably continues to be garbage. Terrible promo, terrible segment. Women's division will continue to be terrible with this trash holding the title. Please just take it off her at MITB. How does someone who wrestles for a living, and is about to have a match with Ronda Rousey of all people, forget what an armbar is?










"What is that 'thingy' you do?"

She's progressively more and more unbearable every time she speaks or appears. 










And what the fuck is the champ doing squashing local enhancement jobbers? Pathetic. Also, what the fuck is the narrative here? Didn't these morons just peddle a narrative about her being the face and a victim of bullying from... Alexa of all people. :lmao And now she's abusing some poor broad in the ring to attempt to intimidate Ronda, who she herself chose to challenge at MITB. And then she's telling the crowd to shut up? So, all that horrendous bullying crap with Alexa that dragged on and on was for nothing. Good to know.

This segment was not only trash, it was nonsensical. Nonsensical trash. Who wrote this shit? Morons. It's good the crowd likes Ronda or this segment would have been ice cold. At least they kept Ronda's mic time to a minimum, that's about the only thing they did right in this segment. It's just too bad they gave Nia a mic at all.

Wyatt & Hardy defeat Ascension. Okay. Whatever. Who cares? Filler.

Braun destroys KO and Roode. Sure. Why not? Again, just let Roode be a heel again, ffs. His character is so obviously not compatible with being a face.

And, of course in an otherwise decent show so far with the exception of Nia/Ronda, WWE manages to double down on the cringe by continuing this horrible Lashley push. I legitimately feel bad for Sami for being stuck with the task of trying to get this misaligned, charisma-bankrupt guy over and having to work with this shitty writing. This feud is garbage, through and through. Lashley should be banned from ever picking up a mic, and ffs with the smiling... what idiot in the back is telling all these people to wear these shit-eating smiles all the time? This dude barely managed to get a reaction from cashing in on one of the cheapest pops that one could imagine. Just stop this atrocity at once. This is one time when WWE should ignore continuity like they usually do, and just pretend like this feud never existed. Retcon it entirely. 

Crowd totally asleep for Gable vs. Drew. Not sure how anyone involved is supposed to get over like this. WWE shit tier booking and having no idea what to do with any of these guys creatively, writ large.

B-Team BBQ segment was a fitting representation for the state of the tag team division on Raw. A lame, messy, stale, ridiculous joke.

Fucking commentary has been particularly unbearable through much of this show, as well. This commentary team makes Raw harder to get through more often than not. 

I think that was the weakest crowd reaction I've ever seen or heard for Bayley. Just wow. WWE has really managed to bury her deep. I actually felt kinda bad for her after seeing that, at least until they proceeded with that largely unnecessary and out of place in-ring interview.

Welp, my earlier prediction about Riott Squad here was wrong. As was my prediction about Bayley and Sasha being the last two. Was right about Sasha winning though. This gauntlet was pretty underwhelming, and not main event worthy. Felt pretty phoned-in. Crowd was mostly dead. They could have produced something better than that.

Show was fine up until Nia came out, then it pretty much went downhill and stayed there.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW was a slight improvement this week. The first hour was probably the best as it had some good matches. The two directionless guys Balor/Stroman fought each other again with Balor winning by DQ. The following match had a DQ finish with Mahal beating Rollins. This match was not bad and it allowed Mahal to look strong. 

From there, it was just whatever. Nia Jax acted like what Alexa Bliss has been saying in those video montages. I almost thought Nia had turned heel. Booby Roode, give me a reason to cheer for you. Bobby Lashley and Sami Zayn, I was fine with their segment but it's still lacking. I see so much potential in this Drew McIntrye. He looks like Universal Champion material once Lesnar is no longer allowed to hold the Title hostage. The "B Team" is growing on me. And they kept promoting the Gauntlet match as a big thing but the first few eliminations were too quick. And what has happened to this Sasha/Bayley "feud?" Wished they had gotten to face each other. Glad Banks won but her stock is so low the fans weren't cheering for her as much as hometown hero Mickie James.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Raw sucked. Bayley should have come back and screwed Sasha out of the match and Ruby should have won.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Working (May 28, 2018)

Best Raw in years because NO ROMAN!

Braun opens the show? Tick
Rollins has a match? Tick
Smiling Finn? Tick (Joking with this one)
No nuclear heat from Roman Reigns? TICK! 

Now stay away.

B-team are great backstage but suck doing promos in the ring.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Ruby has been improving a ton. She should have won.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Yeah, the first hour was good, but went downhill afterwards.

I was bummed that Ruby didn't win the qualifying match. Guess they wanted to at put least Sasha and/or Bayley in the MITB match instead to further their never ending frenemy story line. Still, it sucks how they continue to make the Riott Squad look like chumps, especially Ruby.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Ruby lasting as long as she did was a plus, but doesn’t really matter a shit if she doesn’t win. Bayley should have “inadvertently” cost Sasha the match, to finally kickstart their feud. Not having anyone from Absolution, the Riott Squad or the Iiconics in the MITB match is a joke...


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

First time in years I didn’t record Raw. And I have zero intentions of catching up. Feels good.


----------



## Jess91 (Feb 19, 2017)

i really enjoyed it haha. 

I loved Braun and Bobby Roode. I think the B team are funny and all the raw tag teams in the ring for the bbq i thought was entertaining. They've got alot of characters in the tag division, seeing them all in the ring together i thought was great. 

The Nia and Ronda segment had me cracking up at how badddd but its actually kinda good it was. 
When nia picked the chick up on her shoulders n was like ... arm bar... arm bar .. pointing to her on her shoulders then just slammed the chick. Bless her. She's trying hahahah.

Im sad Bayley didnt make the MITB match as i was hoping for an elbow drop off the ladder but i'm glad Sasha got the win and none of the riott squad did. Mickie James was awesome n i wish Dana got a little more time in the ring bless her. 

I wish Balor would stop smiling.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Having Sasha go over was a huge mistake. We all know if she wins the title via cash-in, she'll immediately lose it. What a joke.



Himiko said:


> Remember when Charlotte was Diva’s champion and Sasha returned and attacked her, she felt like SUCH a star. Really surprising how far down her stock has plummeted


Easy fix. It's called a heel turn. She's stale as a face.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Mr. Monstor In The Bank :braun


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I would complain about AOP being called up to disappear, but with the comedy route they are going with the tag division it makes sense to keep them away. Why they could not just wait to debut them is another matter but hey WWE has to WWE. But yeah in danger of it being identikit Bludgeon Brothers it all looks set for them to demolish them all at some point soon. The annoying is I actually like all the teams bar Ascension and O'Neil. Get Heath away from Rhyno too. Pretty certain Jordan saves Gable soon.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Really think Ruby needed to be in MITB. Putting Sasha in it does nothing. The Nia/Ronda thing was terrible. Are they now turning Nia heel again already?! Or is she just a cocky/confident face?


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

That was one of the most enjoyable RAWs I have ever seen in a very long time. 

Everything was booked right and made sense. Only thing I didn't care for was Drew taking on a local talent and Lashley being stuck with Zayn. The gauntlet was also really rushed, but understandable considering the talent involved. Really happy to see my boy Jinder step it up. 

9/10


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Damn near every women on the roster mentions how much Sasha contributes on putting the together matches, from singles, to tags, to the damn Rumble. 

Zero reason why they wouldn't put her in the match if that's the case, *unless* if it was for a story reason and they put Bayley in instead.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Nolo King said:


> That was one of the most enjoyable RAWs I have ever seen in a very long time.
> 
> Everything was booked right and made sense. Only thing I didn't care for was Drew taking on a local talent and *Lashley being stuck with Zayn*. The gauntlet was also really rushed, but understandable considering the talent involved. Really happy to see my boy Jinder step it up.
> 
> 9/10


yeah what a shame that a bland charisma vacuum is stuck with the most talented guy on the roster.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I almost rioted when Ruby ddn't win. :trolldog


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

The Definition of Technician said:


> yeah what a shame that a bland charisma vacuum is stuck with the most talented guy on the roster.


No, I mean Lashley should be getting built up much better for his eventual World title reign instead of being stuck with a midcarder. 

Blame it on him being a "charisma vacuum", but the guy isn't being given much to play with..


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Nolo King said:


> No, I mean Lashley should be getting built up much better for his eventual World title reign instead of being stuck with a midcarder.
> 
> Blame it on him being a "charisma vacuum", but the guy isn't being given much to play with..


the feud sucks, but working with Zayn will only up his stock, give them 15min and Zayn will give Lashley the best match of his career. What else and who else is he supposed to do and feud with?


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

The Definition of Technician said:


> the feud sucks, but working with Zayn will only up his stock, give them 15min and Zayn will give Lashley the best match of his career. What else and who else is he supposed to do and feud with?


You aren't giving Lashley a lot of credit here. Guy can work.

Lashley should be reintroduced to the audience by mowing guys and being no nonsense. Instead, they are making him a cheesy babyface from the 80's.

Going 15 minutes with Zayn would also hurt the guy because a guy with Lashley's physique shouldn't be struggling to put away an average sized dude. 

WWE's dropping the ball with Lashley. I just want for once that someone stay face and not have to resort to being a "cool" heel for people to accept them. *sigh*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THE MAN said:


> I almost rioted when Ruby ddn't win. :trolldog


She should've. She's alot better than I thought she would be, and she just called up recently, too.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ROLLINS said:


> She should've. She's alot better than I thought she would be, and she just called up recently, too.


I'd much prefer her to Legit LOSS. She was the best part of that match and needed the victory far more than Sasha.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THE MAN said:


> I'd much prefer her to Legit LOSS. She was the best part of that match and needed the victory far more than Sasha.


Yeah, questionable booking at the least.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

ROLLINS said:


> Yeah, questionable booking at the least.


I pretty much explained it on one of the earlier pages, Sasha is more valuable to the quality of the match. Alot of the women credit her as one of the most creative people when it comes to putting together matches, and well she's not afraid to take a big bump or two, or three.


ROLLINS said:


> Meh. Even if all of that is true, that doesn't make it the correct booking decision.
> 
> I wouldn't say I'm 100% against it. Only because Ruby is still pretty new to the main roster and has alot more time left on it and they clearly like her. But her winning last night would've been a decent sized step forward in her career. If Sasha loses at the PPV, which she will, then it's kind of pointless, anyway.


Honestly, if I had it my way Ruby would be in instead of Alexa. Since I don't foresee her doing much, or winning. Plus Alexa's been in the title hunt for like 2 years already.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Strategize said:


> I pretty much explained it on one of the earlier pages, Sasha is more valuable to the quality of the match. Alot of the women credit her as one of the most creative people when it comes to putting together matches, and well she's not afraid to take a big bump or two, or three.


Meh. Even if all of that is true, that doesn't make it the correct booking decision.

I wouldn't say I'm 100% against it. Only because Ruby is still pretty new to the main roster and has alot more time left on it and they clearly like her. But her winning last night would've been a decent sized step forward in her career. If Sasha loses at the PPV, which she will, then it's kind of pointless, anyway.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

It's almost 3 weeks until the PPV, and all participants are set and had a face off. What are they doing now? Let me guess, a bunch of 8-man tags?


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

I wanted Sarah Logan to win. She was awesome in the indies and should be the leader of that group anyway. It would've created some nice dissension in the group for the next three weeks until the ppv.

Dobson > Lovelace


----------

